# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Seksualno zlostavljanje

## Kate13

Jučer mi je srednji sin (10 godina) došao doma iz vana i kroz plač i vrištanje mi rekao da je konačno došlo vrijeme da mi nešto kaže, da on to više ne može izdržati... Trebalo mi je par minuta da ga smirim, da uopće mogu shvatiti što mi želi reči. Rekao mi je, ukratko, slijedeće: da ga jedan dječak iz susjedstva već dvije godine seksualno zlostavlja...da ga tjera da se skine i dira mu spolovilo, da ga je tražio da se slika i da ne idem sad dalje jer sam u totalnom šoku i jadu. 

Kada sam pitala svoje dijete zašto mi ništa nije rekao, kako je dozvolio da to traje toliko dugo mali mi je kroz histeričan plač rekao da mu je ovaj zaprijetio da će zvati Hrabri telefon i reči da moj sin njega maltretira i da će Centar za socijalnu skrb doći po njega i odvesti ga od nas u popravni dom..da će ga tužiti svim prijateljima i reči da je bolesnik...

Prvi instinkt mi je bio otiči tom malom na vrata...ali onda sam shvatila da to baš i neće ići i da time NIŠTA neću postići. Nazvala sam svoju odvjetnicu i ova mi je rekla da odmah ujutro idem na Centar za socijalnu skrb i na taj način pokrenem postupak.

Osjećam se, između ostalog..poraženo. Tolike godine ponavljam svoj mojoj djeci da se mami i tati UVIJEK sve MOŽE I MORA reči..i sada ovo. Prestrašno mi je kada si zamišljam što je to malo biće prolazilo i šutjelo od straha da ne bude odvedeno.

Čekam da se Centar za socijalnu skrb otvori i idem tamo sa sinom prijaviti što se dogodilo. Čitala sam prošlu noć o svemu tome i našla sam da negdje piše da bi se smatralo da je počinjeno djelo seksualno zlostavljanje da počinitelj mora biti najmanje 5 godina stariji od žrtve, a taj gad ima 13 godina...

Ukoliko na Centru neće reagirati kako treba, idem na policiju podnijeti kaznenu prijavu protiv roditelja.

Suprug mi nije u Hrvatskoj, zvala sam ga sinoć i prepričala mu što je bilo. Možda je i bolje da nije tu jer mislim da bi bilo mrtvih....

----------


## Peterlin

Strašno je ovo čitati, ali može se dogoditi svakom od nas...

Potraži pomoć za svoje dijete i sebe, a institucijama prepusti da rješavaju zlostavljača. Dobro si krenula - to je stvar za CZSS

Jedino što mi još pada na pamet, a što već nije spomenuto je ovo: http://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/o-po...uljan-flander/

----------


## LolaMo

Definitivno potrazi psiholosku pomoc za dijete što prije..bas mi je jako žao  :Sad:

----------


## trampolina

Ajme strašno  :Crying or Very sad: 

Svaka čast na pribranoj reakciji, mislim da je zbilja malo ljudi u stanju toliko zrelo reagirati.

Svakako potraži psihološku pomoć za dijete, a zlostavljača i roditelje prijavi svim mogućim institucijama.
Takve stvari se među djecom događaju prilično često ( iz mog malog uzorka) a većina ih to prešuti.
Dobro da ti je sin rekao.

Sretno, i držite se svi skupa!

----------


## kljucic

strašno, strašno i prestrašno  :Sad:  jadničak mali  :Sad: 
da se to i nama dogodi, isto mislim da bi bilo mrtvih...
držite se!

----------


## Tiziana

Strasno!!!!! Sroti deckic a i ti, ja ti se divim sto ga nisi isla nasamarati

----------


## Peterlin

> Strasno!!!!! Sroti deckic a i ti, ja ti se divim sto ga nisi isla nasamarati


Draga, ne bih htjela pametovati, ali ovo je preozbiljna stvar da bi se covjek upustio u ovako nesto...

Da je K tako nesto ucinila, kompromitirala bi sebe i svoje dijete. NIKADA se covjek ne smije prepustiti prvom impulsu i ici sam dijeliti pravdu, jer tada ispada isti ili skoro isti kao zlostavljac, barem u ocima zakona.

Ona treba alarmirati CZSS i policiju, a za svoje dijete i sebe potraziti psiholosku pomoc. Isto, treba konzultirati djetetovog pedijatra ili lijecnika primarne zdravstvene zastite, da je uputi gdje i kako traziti pomoc.

----------


## ani4

Grozno....  :Sad:  Mis mali...

----------


## Sanja :)

Strasno  :Sad:

----------


## Charlie

Prestrasno...ne bih mislila da se to dogadja medju djecom. Svaka cast na pribranosti, tvoj djecak te takvu najvise treba. Drzim fige da se sve rijesi, da dobijete potrebnu pomoc i da institucije reagiraju na pravi nacin.

----------


## Kate13

Zahvaljujem od srca što ste me saslušale. Vratila sam se upravo iz policije. Prestrašno je što je to dijete radilo mom djetetu. 


Sada je sve u rukama policije i državnog odvjetništva nakon toga, a mi idemo psihijatru za par dana. 

Vjerujte mi, i meni je prva reakcija bila otići na vrata i ubiti. Ubiti na licu mjesta. I, što onda? Ja kazneno odgovaram, moja djeca ostaju bez mene.

Moram reči da su svi zaista promptno reagirali i sa toliko razumijevanja i diskrecije.... 

Inspektorica koja nas je primila, nemam riječi. Toliko takta i strpljenja.
Uspjela je iz njega dobiti stvari koje meni nije mogao reči i urgirala da nas čim prije prime na psihijatriju.


Osjećam se totalno promašeno, kao roditelj, kao majka...

----------


## BusyBee

K, nemoj se osjećati promašeno. Na kraju krajeva, dijete je došlo k tebi, reagirala si primjereno, zaštitila si ga najbolje, čim si saznala.
Da si toliko loša roditeljica, možda ne bi nikad saznala, dijete ti ne bi ni reklo.
Važno je da je otkriveno, da je tvoje dijete bilo dovoljno snažno odlučiti sve otkriti pa makar i po cijenu onoga što mu je zlostavljač prijetio da će se dogoditi.
(na žalost, vrlo je vjerojatno da je to dijete samo ponavljalo nešto što i samo doživljava, ali to nije vaš problem)

Nama svima ostaje pouka da i taj dio priče pokrijemo, kad djecu učimo o tome kako prepoznati i kako se obraniti od neželjenih, neprimjerenih stvari.

----------


## Anemona

Kate, bravo! Odlična si majka, nemoj u to sumnjati.

----------


## Tiziana

> Draga, ne bih htjela pametovati, ali ovo je preozbiljna stvar da bi se covjek upustio u ovako nesto...
> 
> Da je K tako nesto ucinila, kompromitirala bi sebe i svoje dijete. NIKADA se covjek ne smije prepustiti prvom impulsu i ici sam dijeliti pravdu, jer tada ispada isti ili skoro isti kao zlostavljac, barem u ocima zakona.
> 
> Ona treba alarmirati CZSS i policiju, a za svoje dijete i sebe potraziti psiholosku pomoc. Isto, treba konzultirati djetetovog pedijatra ili lijecnika primarne zdravstvene zastite, da je uputi gdje i kako traziti pomoc.


Kao pravnik, apsolutno se slazem s tobom. Kao mama mislim da bih poludjela te bih voljela moci naci snagu kao autorica i ne otici mu na vrata kao sto kaze u uvodnom postu. Cemu se dakako divim.

Kate kako ste? Kako je tvoj sin?

----------


## Tiziana

Sad tek vidim da se i Kate javila opet. Ma budi ponosna odreagirala si odlicno a da si losa majka takvu stvar nikad ne bis saznala. Znaci da ti djete vjeruje i zna da ces ga zastititi

----------


## Angie75

Držite se  :Love: 
dogodila vam se noćna mora, ono što svatko uvijek misli da se događa nekom drugom i što gledamo u filmovima. Ali svaka čast tvome sinu što ti je sve rekao, i svaka čast tebi na daljnjim postupcima. 
Važno je samo da je tvoje dijete sigurno u to da samo nije ništa krivo za to što se dogodilo, to mu ponavljaj što više možeš...

----------


## Peterlin

Kate - dobro si odradila težak dio roditeljske uloge.

----------


## Blekonja

o majčice mila, prestrašno nešto, jednostavno ne znam što reći, osim držite se, ovo treba uspjeti preživjeti!
svu sreću vam želim i da institucije odrade svoj dio posla prema tom malom  :Evil or Very Mad: , a tvom malom mišu šaljem ogroman  :Love:

----------


## sonči

Ovo je prestrašno što se dogodilo.......nemam riječi!
Jako si dobra mama ne sumnjaj ni sekundu u to!Svaka ti čast što si tako reagirala...a malom mišu želim da se brzo oporavi i da uživa u svom djetinstvu!
 :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## n.grace

Kate, divim se tvojoj pribranosti. Držite se!

----------


## Bodulica

Ne znam što bih rekla...toga sam se uvijek plašila  :Sad: 

Srećom, tvoj dječak ima za roditelje vas koji ćete ga zaštititi i potruditi se da dobije potrebnu pomoć. Puno djece nije to nažalost imalo.

Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## Chiara76

Ja sam naivno mislila da se ovakve stvari događaju samo u filmovima... 

Želim vam svu sreću u cijelom postupku i da se tvoj mali miš izvuče iz toga sa što manje psiholoških posljedica. Naravno, i ti.

----------


## Svimbalo

O Bože  :Sad: 

Kate, svaka čast na reakciji i drago mi je da su se institucije (bar zasad) iskazale.
Šaljem tvom sinu i tebi najveći zagrljaj!

----------


## BusyBee

Spojeni su stari i novi nik forumašici pa sam izeditirala imena, da bas ne bude preočit identitet.

----------


## *mamica*

Uzasno. Duboka tuga me obuzela kada sam ovo procitala. Zelim vam svu snagu ovoga svijeta, da maleni bude uspjesno izlijecen od traume i da nastavite normalno zivjeti.

----------


## Kate13

Ne zamjerite što se ne javljam. Hvala vam svima na riječima podrške..i ne zamjerite što sam otvorila ovu temu. Nekako sam se nadala da će mi se možda javiti netko tko je prošao ovo što mi sada prolazimo.

Prvo, veliko hvala adminima foruma na podršci, tehničkoj i onoj drugoj.

Odradili smo psihologa...sad nam slijedi još puno, puno posla. Ne bih u detalje jer je postupak u tijeku, ali MORAM reči da sam jako, jako zadovoljna radom policije...pogotovo inspektorice koja je preuzela naš slučaj. Kada je čovjek u ovakvom jadu, a ona nazove i pita kako je dijete spavalo i jel jede, to mi puno znači. A, nije samo zbog toga...mislim da su neki postupci i radnje odrađeni u zaista rekordnom roku (za ovu državu pogotovo) pogotovo zahvaljujući njoj.

Inače, sinac je...dobro, ali bojim se da će kad pukne, puknuti jako grdo. Ne želi o tome sa mnom razgovarati, ali zato je kod psihologa i na policiji sve rekao što je i kako je bilo.

Ljute me članovi obitelji koji pozivaju na linč (nemojte me krivo shvatiti...i ja bih najrađe primjenila neku od sugeriranih mi metoda), ali u tom slučaju...jedino što će se dogoditi je da ću ili ja ili netko od njih kazneno odgovarati.

Sutra nam predstoji prilično gadan pregled...ali objasnila sam mu da i to moramo odraditi da bi se zlostavljača kaznilo. 

Ne spavam i stalno mi se vrte slike po glavi, ali moram se držati jer me i druga dvojica trebaju....a i suprug je daleko i njemu je prestrašno sada, tako da ne smijem puknuti.

----------


## mali karlo

Uzas. Citam i ne vjerujem. 

Kate drzi se i budi hrabra zbog sina i ostatka obitelji. 

:hug:

----------


## Angie75

Veliki zagrljaj šaljem, držite se!
Imam jednu knjižicu u pdf-u, kao neki priručnik za roditelje vezano za zlostavljanje (u školi), ali čini mi se da je to kamilica za ovakav slučaj (kao i svi priručnici općenito). Svejedno, ako te zanima, pošalji mi mail adresu pa ti pošaljem priručnik.
I super da postoje ovakvi policajci/policajke!

----------


## nana74

Inače, sinac je...dobro, ali bojim se da će kad pukne, puknuti jako grdo. Ne želi o tome sa mnom razgovarati, ali zato je kod psihologa i na policiji sve rekao što je i kako je bilo.

Draga Kate!
Bitno je da mališa s nekime odradi bol i događaje. Kad bude stabilan/stabilniji u vezi svega (i ti isto), vjerojatno će se obratiti i tebi. No, osim mališi, mislim da bi i tebi dobro došlo razgovarati s nekim (netko sa strane, psiholog, psihijatar, dobra prijateljica...). To je trauma za cijelu obitelj.
Ne krivi sebe. Ti mu nisi napravila nikakvo zlo. To je napravio netko drugi. 
A netko je dobro napisao: To se svakome može dogoditi (nažalost).

----------


## martinaP

> Ne zamjerite što se ne javljam. Hvala vam svima na riječima podrške..i ne zamjerite što sam otvorila ovu temu. Nekako sam se nadala da će mi se možda javiti netko tko je prošao ovo što mi sada prolazimo.


Naprotiv, hvala ti što si otvorila ovu temu. Jer uvijek mislimo da se to događa drugima, negdje daleko...

Svu sreću vam želim  :Love: .

----------


## boškarin

A što reći pametnog... :Sad:  osim, držite se! I kako je netko već ranije napomenuo, srećom pa je rekao što ga muči.

----------


## BusyBee

Kate, drste se.

Grli svoje dijete, nije mozda toliko vazno da on tebi sad prica, vazno je da ima nekoga kome govori i s kime ce procesuirati sve ovo i zapoceti zacjeljivanje.
 I to je odlicno.
Mozda ne bi bilo lose da i ti s nekim strucnim popricas, cisto da skines teret s duse i da te osnazi da sve ovo izdrzis.

----------


## bilbo7

Hrabro, Kate, užasno mi je žao što ovo prolazite. Nadam se da će pravda biti istjerana i da ćete zacijeliti ovu groznu ranu. Ne sumnjaj u kvalitetu svog roditeljstva, mislim da je od straha sin bio skamenjen za ranije priznavanje, a taj dečko mora da je užasan manipulator i emocionalno hendikepirano stvorenje koje je velika prijetnja i ostaloj djeci.

----------


## Kate13

I opet, hvala vam svima na podrsci. Nekako mi vi ovdje dodjete kao glas razuma i malo se smirim kad vas citam.
Obavili smo pregled kod proktologa. Reci cu samo da sam poslala ravnatelju bolnice i lijecnickoj komori prituzbu na lijecnika kod kojeg smo bili.
Veterinari se bolje odnose prema zivotinjama od ovog lijecnika.
Pricala sam sa psihologicom i dala mi je najbolji moguci savjet...da budem mama, a oni (strucni tim)ce odraditi ostatak posla.

Sve u svemu..i moj sin i ja se nadamo da ce zlostavljac biti kaznjen. Tim vise sto ima naznaka da moj sin nije bio jedini kojem je nanio zlo.

----------


## sirius

> I opet, hvala vam svima na podrsci. Nekako mi vi ovdje dodjete kao glas razuma i malo se smirim kad vas citam.
> Obavili smo pregled kod proktologa. Reci cu samo da sam poslala ravnatelju bolnice i lijecnickoj komori prituzbu na lijecnika kod kojeg smo bili.
> Veterinari se bolje odnose prema zivotinjama od ovog lijecnika.
> Pricala sam sa psihologicom i dala mi je najbolji moguci savjet...da budem mama, a oni (strucni tim)ce odraditi ostatak posla.
> 
> Sve u svemu..i moj sin i ja se nadamo da ce zlostavljac biti kaznjen. Tim vise sto ima naznaka da moj sin nije bio jedini kojem je nanio zlo.


Bas mi je zao . Sistem je očito nepripremljen , a liječnik nema sezibiliteta niti malo. Dobro je da ste napisali prituzbu. 
Koliko ja znam u vinogradskoj postoji posebna ginekoloska ambulanta za djevojčice ako se sumnja u zlostavljanje ( pregledu se posebno pristupa , daje anestezija ako treba ). Tako bi trebalo biti i u drugim područjima .

----------


## MarijaP

Kate, spasili ste puno djece! Hvala vam na tome!
Nadam se da ce se otkriti i osoba koja je "uvela" trinaestigodisnjaka u svijet zlostavljanja. I sve ostale zrtve tog monstruma. 
Citala sam da jedan "profi" zlostavljac tijekom zivota zlostavlja i preko 100 djece.  :Sad:

----------


## ljubilica

sretno *kate*, sigurno nije lako  :Love:

----------


## čokolada

:Sad:  Kate13, s vama sam u mislima, držite se.

----------


## baka

Na ovu temu mogu samo reći da je društvo (a i roditelji) senzibiliziranije nego prije 15 - 20 godina, a tome su pridonijeli ovako hrabri i poduzetni roditelji.

----------


## *mamica*

Kate, puno ti hvala na ovome što dijeliš s nama. Nekako potičeš sve nas koji mislimo da se to ne može dogoditi našem djetetu, da ipak razgovaramo o toj temi sa djetetom i upozorimo ga na opasnosti. Jako mi je drago što imate tako dobru psihološku pomoć i podršku, možda da odradite i neku obiteljsku terapiju, da znate kako se ponašati, što činiti, jer vjerujem da ste svi ranjeni. Držim vam fige!

----------


## anamix

držite se hrabra ženo i divna majko. čitam i plačem zbog vas, ali sam sigurna da ćete ovu tužnu priču preživjeti svi skupa jači nego ikad  :Heart:

----------


## brane

Kate čitam te i čitam i boga molim da se ne nađem u takvoj situaciji.....

moje dijete je prije 15-ak dana pretučeno ispred škole i borim se sa svim i svaćim...uopće neću pomišljati s ćim se ti i maleni borite...

šaljem vam oboma ogroman zagrljaj i mnoštvo pozitivnih vibrica....

----------


## mimi 25

*Kate13*, tvojoj obitelji i tvom sinu zelim da uspjesno zalijecite rane i hrabro krenete naprijed.
Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako vam je, ali vidim da si ti vrlo stalozeno i hrabro pristupila svemu.

Citam ovu temu i, ne znam, tako me je strah.........

----------


## Teica

*Kate13,* dobra si, hrabra i nevjerojatno staložena mama!

Malom mišu milijun pusa ozdravilica i tješilica  :Love:

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje, obavezno pričajte s djecom o ovoj temi. Obavezno, ali OBAVEZNO im dajte do znanja da štogod bilo da ste tu za njih i da im se ništa neće dogodit ako vam sve ispričaju što ih muči. Njima to stalno, ali stalno treba ponavljati. Doduše, ja sam to radila i još uvijek radim s mojim dečkima, ali kod jednog nije pomoglo...strah je bio jači.

Danas me kriza lovi, fali mi suprug..čujemo se mi svaki dan, ali to nije to. 
Sinko kada se čuje s tatom samo ponavlja "Ja sam ti sad dobro, dobro sam. Sada samo čekam da ga osude. Znaš. Za ono. Inače sam ti dobro." a ovaj moj s druge strane trudi se da ne počne plakati dok priča s njim, pa onda plače meni u slušalice.
Razmišljali smo da muž dođe doma, ali je vezan ugovorom i morao bi se za par dana opet vratiti nazad, a to bi bilo još gore tako da za sad ostaje gdje je.

Hvala vam svima na podršci.

----------


## Tiziana

Joj mene je strah da se vi ne razocarate u postupku jer tu ti nema neke drama osude niti kazne buduci da je rijec o maloljetniku vec nekakve odgojne mjere a to bi u njegovim ocima moglo biti skroz bez veze

----------


## Kate13

Toga se i ja bojim, a nemam srca to reči malome. Ne znam, vidjet ćemo što će biti. 

Ukoliko se pokažu točnim indicije da moje dijete nije bilo jedino možda se naše sudstvo iskaže pa ga ipak pošalje nekamo....

----------


## MarijaP

Mladji je od 14. Nece ga osuditi, ali ga treba oduzeti roditeljima. Ne postoji gen za zlostavljanje. Netko ga je tome naucio. 

Inzistiraj na tome da mu roditelje procesuiraju. I da provjere da li je jos neko dijete u njegovoj obitelji zlostavljano i od strane monstruma koji je zlostavljao vaseg zlostavljaca i od vaseg zlostavljaca. 
To bi inace oni policija i centar trebali po defoltu odraditi, ali....

Pitaj sluzbe koje vam sad pomazu da se oporavite kako da objasnis sinu da nece biti klasicnog sudjenja kao na americkim filmovima. Vjerovatno ti sin to ima u glavi. 

Samo hrabro! U mislima ste nam i molitvama!

----------


## Kate13

Navršio je 14 prije mjesec i nešto, ali svejedno se bojim da kazna neće biti nimalo primjerena. 

Objasnila sam sinu odmah da kod nas nije kao u filmovima i da neće biti klasničnog suđenja, ali njemu je samo bitno da kazne bude...

----------


## sasa

kate, jel službe provjeravaju roditelje? taj je mali najvjerovatnije i sam zlostavljan. ima li braću i sestre?
kakav jad.  svaka ti čast na staloženosti i reakciji!

----------


## Ms. Mar

Kate, svaka ti čast. 
Ja sam kao dijete doživjela nešto slično (srećom, nije se ponavljalo) i čuvala sam tu tajnu i odrastala s njom jer sam bila sigurna da bi se u protivnom dogodio cenarij iz filmova, a pri tome ne mislim na sud, nego na pokolj. Ne bi mi ništa značilo da je osoba bila osuđena. Značilo bi mi da nisam morala to skrivati i kao malo dijete uvijek voditi računa da izbjegnem susret s tom osobom, a da pritom nitko ne sazna zašto i primjeti da izbjegavam.
Prema mom iskustvu, jako je važno osigurati da se tvoje dijete ne susreće s tom osobom. Ja bih, također djetetu nastojala osvijestiti vjerojatnost da je njegov zlostavljač također vrlo, vrlo vjerojatno bio i sam zlostavljan, ali mu nitko nije pomogao pa se pretvorio u to što je. Možda se mnogi neće složiti sa mnom, ali po meni je mogućnost da negdje u sebi oprostimo, najviše što možemo učiniti za svoje zdravlje i miran život nakon što doživimo nešto strašno.

----------


## Zuska

> Kate, svaka ti čast. 
> Ja sam kao dijete doživjela nešto slično (srećom, nije se ponavljalo) i čuvala sam tu tajnu i odrastala s njom jer sam bila sigurna da bi se u protivnom dogodio cenarij iz filmova, a pri tome ne mislim na sud, nego na pokolj. Ne bi mi ništa značilo da je osoba bila osuđena. Značilo bi mi da nisam morala to skrivati i kao malo dijete uvijek voditi računa da izbjegnem susret s tom osobom, a da pritom nitko ne sazna zašto i primjeti da izbjegavam.
> Prema mom iskustvu, jako je važno osigurati da se tvoje dijete ne susreće s tom osobom. Ja bih, također djetetu nastojala osvijestiti vjerojatnost da je njegov zlostavljač također vrlo, vrlo vjerojatno bio i sam zlostavljan, ali mu nitko nije pomogao pa se pretvorio u to što je. Možda se mnogi neće složiti sa mnom, ali po meni je mogućnost da negdje u sebi oprostimo, najviše što možemo učiniti za svoje zdravlje i miran život nakon što doživimo nešto strašno.


X

Sretno, Kate, držite se.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Draga Kate, jako mi je žao tvog djeteta i cijele familije da prolazite tu muku. Nezamislivo mi je da se tako nešto može dogoditi. Nadam se da je najgore iza vas. Sumnjam da će kazna biti primjerena, ali i da se kazni kako očekujete vama je zlo naneseno i nijedna kazna to neće umanjiti. Jedino će manje boljeti nepravda. 
Ja imam djevojčicu i molim boga da joj se ne desi nešto slično. Ponavljam da ako ne želi dati pusu ne mora, da što joj ne paše kaže glasno nemoj, nemoj mi to raditi. Što još ?

----------


## Tiziana

Ma tako malima nema niti presude kojom se oglasavaju krivim. Rjesenje o odgojnoj mjeri u najgorem slucaju. Ja sam zbog struke sjedila podosta kod suca za maloljetnike i pisala seminarske radove. Zatvoreno za javnost a maleni nece vjerojatno ni znati sto je bilo.
 A ovo ponavljanje sto Ana kaze - ne moras dati pusu ako neces, eeeh s time se jako jako slazem i takdjer tako cinim al se uvijek nadje neka babetina da me iskritizira zbog toga

----------


## mrkvica05

čitam i jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati. stalno mi je u glavi  - ma to se događa u zabiti ne znam Louisiane, a ne tu u našem susjedstvu.
žao mi je da se taj zločin dogodio, žao mi je jer kazna sigurno neće biti primjerena jer to što se dogodilo neće nestati.
samo se nadam i želim vam da budete svi jaki i puni ljubavi da posljedice budu minimalne.

svaka Ti čast na reakciji i držanju, a Tvom sinu da je ipak smogao hrabrosti da zaustavi nasilnika.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ne moras dati pusu ako neces, eeeh s time se jako jako slazem i takdjer tako cinim al se uvijek nadje neka babetina da me iskritizira zbog toga


ma da, kad bi bilo tako jednostavno. ali, nije.

kate, svu sreću svijeta vam želim, držite se svi zajedno, najgore je iza vas. odlično si postupila, svaka čast na reakciji  :Love:

----------


## Kate13

Upravo sam doznala da je to stvorenje - na moru. Zvala sam pitati u kojoj je to sve fazi...Sinac je jučer bio jako loše, nije htio ustati iz kreveta, nije htio jesti i samo je tražio da zovem i pitam što se zbiva. Jučer mi se nitko nije javljao, pa sam zvala sad i dobijem informaciju da su eto, roditelji bili na razgovoru, ali da do 15.7. dotični uživa na moru.
Moje dijete ne smije van bez nadzora, a njega puste da se kupa.
Kako da to sad kažem mom djetetu? Još uvijek spava, a ja sjedim i buljim u prazno i lomim si mozak kako da mu to velim.

----------


## Anemona

Kate13, jako mi je žao što to prolazite. Možda bi bilo dobro na neki način dijete pripremiti na to da tu ne bude vjerojatno velike kazne, da se ne razočara. To bi bilo još gore.
Pokušaj mu naglasiti da to što ste prijavili zlostavljanje je vaša velika pobjeda.

----------


## MarijaP

Prebaci fokus na to da je spasio mnogu djecu svojom hrabrom prijavom. Stalno mu spominji da je junak i da smo mu zahvalni na tome. 
Vjerovatno cete ostati baz satisfakcije kroz kaznu. 

Vi ste nasi junaci  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Cocolina

K, drži se.
žao mi je što vam se to dogodilo i držim fige da se mališa što prije  oporavi od te traume.

----------


## kavofob

Pratim temu od samog početka, ali nisam imala snage ništa pisati. Imam sina dobi tvog sina i svaki put mi se srce iznova slomi kad pomislim kroz što maleni prolazi, a posebno kad otvorim temu i vidim u kojem smjeru se sve razvija  :Crying or Very sad: 

Osjećam tvoju tugu i nemoć jer ne postoji način da ga pripremiš na nerazočaranje postupkom i kaznom koja sigurno neće biti primjerena, ali MarijaP je dala odličan savjet. Tvoj maleni je istinski junak jer je stao na kraj svom zlostavljaču i spriječio da naudi još nekome u budućnosti  :Love:

----------


## deeeyoo

Užasno mi je žao kroz što ti je sin prolazio i još prolazi. Prestrašno! Nadam se da će jednog dana moći preboljeti to iskustvo i normalno živjeti.

Na tu temu sam neki dan vidjela reportažu o jednom, mislim 26godišnjem, pedofilu koji se nalazi u zatvorenom domu za psihički bolesne, jer je zlostavljao 32 djece (od "pipkanja" pa sve do silovanja). Počeo je s 14 godina. On sam je bio žrtva zlostavljanja sa strane oca. Nije osjećao nimalo empatije prema žrtvama. 

Ovaj dečko neće ići u zatvor jer je premlad, ali ga sigurno čeka liječenje. Uz to ne bi bilo loše da socijalne ustanove malo bolje pogledaju njegovu familijarnu situaciju...

Kate, tebi i mužu želim još puno snage! Drž' te se!!!

----------


## maria71

Šaljem  podršku pokretačici i teme i njenom sinu <3

Napravili ste sve  što je bilo u vašoj moći.

Svi  smo  uz vas.

----------


## Elly

> Šaljem  podršku pokretačici i teme i njenom sinu <3
> 
> Napravili ste sve  što je bilo u vašoj moći.
> 
> Svi  smo  uz vas.


Apsolutno se slazem. Drzite se!

----------


## disciplina

> Pratim temu od samog početka, ali nisam imala snage ništa pisati. Imam sina dobi tvog sina i svaki put mi se srce iznova slomi kad pomislim kroz što maleni prolazi, a posebno kad otvorim temu i vidim u kojem smjeru se sve razvija 
> 
> Osjećam tvoju tugu i nemoć jer ne postoji način da ga pripremiš na nerazočaranje postupkom i kaznom koja sigurno neće biti primjerena, ali MarijaP je dala odličan savjet. Tvoj maleni je istinski junak jer je stao na kraj svom zlostavljaču i spriječio da naudi još nekome u budućnosti


na ovo veliki X 
smrznem se svaki puta kada otvorim ovu temu od užasa kojeg prolazite ali sam i neizmjerno ponosna što je uz svu agoniju pronašao snagu da stane tome na kraj

Odgajaš pravog heroja! Divim se njegovoj hrabrosti, prekrasno dijete imaš. 
A tebi draga Kate kapa do poda. Ostati pribran u takvoj situaciji može samo majka hrabrost!

----------


## ribice

Sve što vam se desilo je prestrašno, pretužno  :Crying or Very sad:  stvarno mi dođe plakati kad se sjetim da takva čudovišta postoje i svugdje su oko nas i na kraju ne  dobiju zasluženo.
Ja bi starije osobe  koji to ikad pokušaju odmah kastrirala  jer nevinu dječicu tako  izmanipulirati i iskorištavati.
U mislima sam s vama  :Sad:

----------


## Jelka

Samo da tvoj mali kroz ovo prođe s manjim emocionalnim ožiljcima...

I hvala što si situaciju podijelila s nama, apsolutno si mi dala razmišljati jer se baš zadnje vrijeme mučim s činjenicom da nam starija sve više laže, jer se boji naše reakcije (odnosno ne želi razočarati) pa laže i zbog najmanjih nevažnih sitnica. :/

----------


## studena

draga kate, pratim ovu temu i mogu samo zamisliti  kroz što prolazite,

divim ti se na hrabrosti i pribranosti,
tvoja su djeca sretna što te imaju,

a tvoj sin istinski junak kojemu to treba ponavljati sto puta dnevno

----------


## Teica

> draga kate, pratim ovu temu i mogu samo zamisliti  kroz što prolazite,
> 
> divim ti se na hrabrosti i pribranosti,
> tvoja su djeca sretna što te imaju,
> 
> a tvoj sin istinski junak kojemu to treba ponavljati sto puta dnevno


Veliki potpis na ovo!!!

----------


## Jelka

> Samo da tvoj mali kroz ovo prođe s manjim emocionalnim ožiljcima...


Uh sad tek vidim kako sam spetljala rečenicu. Htjela sam napisati sa ŠTO manjim ožiljcima.

----------


## mimi 25

> Prebaci fokus na to da je spasio mnogu djecu svojom hrabrom prijavom. Stalno mu spominji da je junak i da smo mu zahvalni na tome. 
> Vjerovatno cete ostati baz satisfakcije kroz kaznu. 
> 
> Vi ste nasi junaci


Veliki potpis na ovo

----------


## mimi 25

> Prebaci fokus na to da je spasio mnogu djecu svojom hrabrom prijavom. Stalno mu spominji da je junak i da smo mu zahvalni na tome. 
> Vjerovatno cete ostati baz satisfakcije kroz kaznu. 
> 
> Vi ste nasi junaci


Upravo tako!

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje, hvala vam na tome sto ste podjelile svoja iskustva sa mnom, na rijecima podrske...na svemu.
Sinac je, nakon sto sam mu rekla gdje je njegov zlostavljac, rekao samo -krasno, bas krasno.
Onda se vratio u krevet, navukao zavjese i upalio crtic....
Nije htio doruckovati i cijeli dan izbjegava bilo kakav razgovor sa mnom.
Pitao me samo smije li prijatelj doci sutra k nama. 
Igra se s mladjim bratom cijeli dan sto inace nije slucaj (igraju se oni zajedno, ali nikad ovako dugo)..mislim da pokusava ne misliti na sve ovo. 
Najmladji je sav sretan jer se brat cijeli dan igra s njim i radi sve sto on predlozi.

Vidim da je ogorcen i tuzan, ali necu nista forsirati. Mozda navecer konacno pozeli reci sto misli. 

Najstariji pak samo hoda za mnom i ispituje me jesam li dobro....

Nisam dobro, ali moram biti i moram gledati naprijed. Samo naprijed.

----------


## Optimisticna

hrabra, hrabra, hrabra Kate!!!
Nitko normalan ne bi mogao biti dobro u takvoj situaciji. Ti se sa svime ovim super nosiš, super su odreagirala. Pazi na sebe i grli svoju dječicu!!!!   :Love:

----------


## enela

Prestrašno. Držite se, mislim na vas. 

Vezano za temu, Majda Rijavec je izdala mali priručnik o zlostavljanju u školi, ako nekog zanima pošaljite mi na pp mail da vam proslijedim.

----------


## paid

Draga Kate,,,jako si hrabra i ja vjerujem da tvoje dijete neće imati nikakve velike posljedice uz tako divnu obitelj...držite se...i sretno

a vezano uz temu učite djecu pravilu donjeg rublja, to djeca brzo shvaćaju i lako pamte čak i oni najmanji. "Nitko te ne smije dirati tamo gdje donje rublje pokriva ni tjerati te da ti diraš nekoga po tim djelovima tijela".

----------


## Marsupilami

Kada se sve pokrene i malog smjeste u neku od ustanova (na tome treba inzistirati jer kao sto je netko rekao on je i sam zlostavljan i treba ga izdvojiti od obitelji privremeno) tvom sinku ce biti lakse i to ce ga izvuci iz tog stanja u kojem je, budi sigurna u to  :Kiss: 
Drz'te se, ceka vas par teskih mjeseci ali sigurna sam da cete vi to izdrzati hrabro i da ce sinko biti dobro jednog dana  :Heart:

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje, nadam se. da ce mi sutra znati reci kako da se postavim. Sinko je...od trena do trena. Cas je melankolican i tuzan, onda je hiperpricljiv i prakticki ne dise dok govori, onda je razdrazljv i urla na mladjeg brata, na starijeg brata, otpilio je najdrazeg frenda kad ga je ovaj zvao....i tako se izmjenjuju raspolozenja od prekjucer.
Jucer je jedva pristao izaci sa bracom prosetati pesa (udomili smo kujicu)...

Iscrpljena sam. Sinko urla, onda mali place jer ovaj urla na njega pa se najstariji umijesa i na kraju je sveopci kaos. Uspijem ih smiriti i onda za pola sata sve iz pocetka.

----------


## Marsupilami

Znam kako ti je  :Sad: 
Tjesi se da nece tako zauvijek ostati  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Trina

Draga Kate, i ja čitam temu i pratim je od početka i svaki put krenem nešto pisati ali izbrišem. Ništa mi se ne čini pametno u ovakvom trenutku. Prestrašno je ovo što vam se dešava, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako vam je. Sve mislimo na vas, držite se podignute glave, hrabra si i ti i tvoj sin. Ja nemam previše vjere u naše pravosuđe ali imam u majčinsku ljubav i snagu a ti si dosad pokazala da si jedna posebna žena koja se postavila baš kako treba. Ne dozvoli da tvoje dijete vidi da si emocionalno istrošena, nek vidi da se sve u životu može riješiti i da život i dalje može biti lijep. A to da je taj zlostavljač na ljetovanju..nemam riječi.

----------


## isvetica

Nemam rijeci osim zahvale, i tebi, i tvom sinu, jer ste zaista junaci.

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje....pitanje: ima li itko iskustva sa uredom pravobraniteljice za djecu? Odgovaraju li na mailove i u kojem roku? 

Danas smo mrvicu bolje...sinac je bio kod psihijatra i reakcija je pozitivna.
A ja, ja se ne dam tuzi...plakat imam vremena. Sada se moram boriti za njega. A, uz nasu birokraciju imat cu se bogme posla.

----------


## Peterlin

> Drage moje....pitanje: ima li itko iskustva sa uredom pravobraniteljice za djecu? Odgovaraju li na mailove i u kojem roku? 
> 
> Danas smo mrvicu bolje...sinac je bio kod psihijatra i reakcija je pozitivna.
> A ja, ja se ne dam tuzi...plakat imam vremena. Sada se moram boriti za njega. A, uz nasu birokraciju imat cu se bogme posla.


Ovdje sam našla da se za konzultacije možeš najaviti telefonom, pa da možda probaš nazvati - to je sigurnije nego e-mail. Poslije možeš poslati dokumentaciju e-mailom ili kako se već dogovorite: http://www.dijete.hr/hr/gdje-smo-mai...inmenu-35.html

Sretno!

----------


## Kate13

> Ovdje sam našla da se za konzultacije možeš najaviti telefonom, pa da možda probaš nazvati - to je sigurnije nego e-mail. Poslije možeš poslati dokumentaciju e-mailom ili kako se već dogovorite: http://www.dijete.hr/hr/gdje-smo-mai...inmenu-35.html
> 
> Sretno!


Joj, hvala ti...zovem već danima i nitko se ne javlja. Zato sam i poslala mail, em u nadi da će netko to pročitati i odgovoriti em da imam pismeni trag.

----------


## Bubica

znam da na mail odmah reagiraju onim nekim dopisom da je mail zaprimljen, e sada, kada ce biti obradjen to je druga prica. Nisam niti sigurna koliko pravobraniteljica moze intervenirati u konkretnim situacijama, ona vise prati politike, zastitu prava pojedinih skupina djece i sl.

----------


## Zuska

Mislim da bi bilo korisno poslati mail na Pravobraniteljicu. 
Kate13, ako imaš snage, napiši im ga, a napiši ga i Minisarstvu socijalne politike i mladih (http://www.mspm.hr/kontakti). Neka institucije znaju što se događa u stvarnom životu, u životu koji nije sveden samo na statističke podatke iz godišnjih izvještaja, već na stvarne traume i ljude koji se pokušavaju izboriti za primjeren tretman, pomoć i normalan život. 
Možda vam nešto od toga pomogne, možda ne, ali možda će tebi pomoći da kroz takve aktivnosti sebe malo zaliječiš. Puno hrabrosti vam želim, a tvom sinu snage da krene dalje, da svoju traumu prihvati kao ružan događaj za koji ne snosi odgovornost ni krivnju.  :Love:

----------


## Kate13

Hvala vam drage moje.

Upravo sam doznala jos neke detalje....moramo ponovno na policiju. 

Dobila sam odmah automatiziran odgovor iz ureda pravobraniteljice da su primili mail...i mole za strpljenje i razumijevanje.

Zuska, dobro si rekla....godisnji izvjestaji nisu zivot kakav zaista je.

----------


## Jelka

Bravo Kate za pribranost i "poduzetništvo". Novi detalji - jel to znači da se sinak pomalo otvara?

----------


## Kate13

Nove detalje su u poliklinici dobile iz njega van. I bojim se da su jednako ovako grozni.


Uh...pribranost mi je drugo ime dok god se ovo ne zavrsi.

----------


## kavofob

> Nove detalje su u poliklinici dobile iz njega van. I bojim se da su jednako ovako grozni.


Uf!  :Love:

----------


## Zuska

Draga Kate13, htjela sam ti poslati pp, ali vjerujem da ovaj topic može poslužiti i u edukativne svrhe svih nas roditelja pa ću tu postati. 

Imam frendicu koja se dugo godina bavi maloljetničkom delikvencijom pa sam malo s njom razgovarala. 

Kaže da je jako važno da se sa tvojom sinom puno i dugo radi. Ružna iskustva iz djetinjstva, mnogo manje ružna od ovakvog, pamtimo cijeli život, a s ovakvim zlostavljanjem trebat će puno truda da se nauči nositi.
Najvažnije je raditi na osjećaju krivnje koje zlostavljana djeca često imaju u sebi, to da su i oni na neki način odgovorni za ono što im se je dogodilo. 
Kaže da je dečkima od deset godina inače jako teško priznati ovakva zlostavljanja jer se srame, a treba paziti da se to ne pročuje u npr. školi ili bilo kojoj drugoj sredini koja je sinu važna, jer bi mu takva stigma ili "sramota" bila dvostruka kazna. 

Zlostavljaču se neće ništa važno dogoditi, ima manje od 14 godina. I ne mora značiti da je i on sam bio zlostavljan. Je, mnogi zlostavljači su bili i sami zlostavljani, ali to je često okidač za zlostavljanja u odrasloj dobi, a kod ovakvih dečkića u pubertetu to ponekad zna biti tek igra moći, a može biti i ponavljanje igre moći koji su nad njim radili stariji dečki. 

Sinu možeš predstaviti da će zlostavljač biti kažnjen na malo drugačiji način od odraslih ljudi (jer je i on sam još dijete), morat će i on psihologu, doma će mu dolaziti Centar za socijalnu skrb i bit će pod nadzorom, a bez obzira što nema dosje, ovaj je slučaj u evidenciji (zbog prijave), tako da policija sad praktički zna za njega. Tako da se neće potpuno izvući. 

Kako spriječiti takve situacije ili za njih saznati na vrijeme? Biti svjestan da se ovakve stvari događaju. Često. Ne samo od vršnjaka, već - češće - od strane odraslih. Biti puno uključen u djetetov život i puno, puno razgovarati o ovakvim temama. Ne samo zbog informiranja i educiranja, nego i zbog nadziranja djetetovih reakcija.

Nadam se da mi nećeš zamjeriti što ovdje prenosim ove informacije, vjerujem da su tebi manje-više slično rekli stručnjaci s kojima si razgovarala, ali mislim da je jako važno da o ovakvim zlostavljanjima pričamo i osvještavamo ih. Hvala što si otvorila temu i još jednom, želim ti svu snagu svijeta, tebi i sinu...i cijeloj obitelji.

----------


## Jadranka

Drzite se!

----------


## Sanja :)

:Love:  jako ste hrabri i snazni

----------


## Peterlin

Zuska, odličan post! 

Nekako mi se čini da svi mi premalo razgovaramo s djecom (i jedni s drugima) o ovakvim temama. Ne kažem da bi to zaustavilo zlostavljače (ne bi) ali bi možda osvijestilo djeci i nama činjenicu da nismo krivi ako smo žrtve i kako se najbrže i najefikasnije obraniti.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Zuska, odličan post! 
> 
> Nekako mi se čini da svi mi premalo razgovaramo s djecom (i jedni s drugima) o ovakvim temama. Ne kažem da bi to zaustavilo zlostavljače (ne bi) *ali bi možda osvijestilo djeci i nama činjenicu da nismo krivi ako smo žrtve i kako se najbrže i najefikasnije obraniti.*


Tesko je to, bez obzira sto dijete zna sve o zlostavljanju, zlostavljaci toliko utjeraju djeci strah u kosti da unatoc tome sto znaju da nisu krivi i svjesni su toga sto im se desava oni sute toliko dugo dok ne puknu...nazalost to je tako, znam iz iskustva  :Sad:

----------


## Kate13

Zuska, hvala ti na ovakvom postu! I zbog mog sina i zbog sve djece koja ovako nešto prolaze... I, da definitivno svi skupa moramo više pričati sa svojom djecom...

Nisam se javljala jer sam imala problema sa internetom, ali sada je opet sve OK.

Moram samo napomenuti da dotični IMA više od 14 godina.

----------


## Anci

Zuska, odlican post. 

Kate, pratim ovu temu i svaka cast na reakciji i hrabrosti. Zelim tvojoj obitelji puno snage da ovo prebrodite.

Ustvari sam se htjela nadovezati na tvoj zadnji post- bitno je vrijeme pocinjenja djela i koliko je tad godina imao. Samo cisto da znas  :Smile:

----------


## Tiziana

Ako se ne varam Kate, on u vrijeme pocinjenja djela nije imao 14? Djeca ispod 14 uopce ne mogu biti kazneno odgovorna. Da ce se s njim raditi - vjerojatno da, ali to ce biti CZS u okviru njihove nadleznosti. Kazneno-pravni aspekt ovdje ti je nazalost nepostojeci i znam da ce vas i to dodatno zaboljeti, ali takav je propis. I maloljetni delinkventi opcenito imaju drukciji status od punoljetnih, te im se na neki nacin postupa kao da su i sami u neku ruku zrtve. Zrtve socijalnog okruzenja, (ne)odgoja itd

----------


## anabeg

pratim temu, ali nikako napisati nešto, ne nalazim riječi!  Držite se!!

Zar dotični stvarno ne može kazneno odgovarati? imao je manje od 14 kad je počeo sa zlostavljanjem, ali se to nastavilo i kad je on već napunio 14? ili sam ja nešto krivo pohvatala?

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Zuska, hvala ti na ovakvom postu! I zbog mog sina i zbog sve djece koja ovako nešto prolaze... I, da definitivno svi skupa moramo više pričati sa svojom djecom...


Bitno je i što pričati. 
Većina nas je izrekla neke informacije, ali osim neugode i srama, zbog kojih se djeca ranije ne povjere nekomu, postoji još jedna stvar na koju upozoravaju dječji psiholozi, a to je uvijek prateće zastrašivanje i dječja priroda, to što oni to vjeruju.
Nastavno na ono što je pisala Zuska, djeci treba uporno ponavljati da je bilo koja situacija koja ih makar malo muči, koja njima može izgledati nerješiva, za roditelje lako rješiva i mora im se reći, odmah, što prije.
Usporediti to sa nastavnim gradivom, kao, djeci izgleda teško, a roditelji su to već prošli i znaju.

Problem je što djeca zaista povjeruju u riječi i ucjene zlostavljača.
 Oni se služe (za naše poimanje) tako nevjerojatnim prijetnjama, ali djeca to u pravilu povjeruju. To su bića koja vjeruju u sve i svašta i oni će povjerovati u prijetnje - ako kažeš, reći ću cijeloj školi, ubit ću ti mamu, tatu, sestru, odvest će te u zatvor, popravni dom...., da ne spominjem kakve sve ucjene izriču odrasli zlostavljači.

Djeca njima vjeruju i taj dio treba srušiti. Ispričati unaprijed djeci pojedine slučajeve koji su se dogodili i točno, precizno navesti čime sve zlostavljači zastrašuju djecu i kakve sve laži iznose.   

Ima zgodna UNICEF-ova brošura "Loša i dobra tajna", gdje se jasno kaže da se svaka tajna koja dijete muči mora reći roditelju ili osobi od povjerenja.

Ja vrlo često moram svojoj djeci demantirati raznorazne "obične" laži djece iz škole, sasvim glupe i bezazlene, tipa "moj tata ima plaću 100 tisuća kuna", a moji to povjeruju. I još masu stvari povjeruju, a kako ne bi nešto u strahu.

Često ponavljam da svakoj budali ne vjeruju, da me pitaju sve što im nije jasno, i masu puta sam navela baš primjere (vezano uz neke otmice što su bile u medijima i sl.) što sve dijete ne smije povjerovati i da mora reći roditelju, bez obzira što se boji i što ga ovaj zastrašuje da će mu biti još puno gore ako to nekomu kaže.
Ne smijemo zaboraviti da se uz samo zlostavljanje u pravilu odvija i prava psihološko-ucjenjivačka drama, i ako tu dijete ne poklekne, sve će se brzo završiti.

----------


## Kate13

Je...sve je pocelo dok jos nije imao 14, ali se na zalost nastavilo i kada je navrsio 14 i nakon toga.
Nena Jabuka...TO to je ono sto je bit svega. Djeca, a moj sinac pogotovo imaju toliko bujnu mastu da ih je ponekad lako uvjeriti u neke stvari.
Tako je bilo i sa sinkom...ovaj ga je uvjerio da ce grozno zavrsiti ako nekome kaze bilo sto.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nena Jabuka...TO to je ono sto je bit svega. Djeca, a moj sinac pogotovo imaju toliko bujnu mastu da ih je ponekad lako uvjeriti u neke stvari.
> Tako je bilo i sa sinkom...ovaj ga je uvjerio da ce grozno zavrsiti ako nekome kaze bilo sto.





> Ne smijemo zaboraviti da se uz samo zlostavljanje u pravilu odvija i  prava psihološko-ucjenjivačka drama, i ako tu dijete ne poklekne, sve će  se brzo završiti.


Priča o DOBRIM I LOŠIM TAJNAMA je zapravo najbolja preventiva jer ta se zlostavljanja najčešće ne događaju samo jednom. Ako se dogodi samo jednom i dijete odmah reagira, znači da se ne boji reagirati, da ima povjerenja u samog sebe, da se ne boji. No, na žalost, te se stvari događaju godinama,a sve zbog straha i ucjena.

Navest ću primjer, možda nekome bude od koristi, kako se, otprilike, o dobrim i lošim tajnama može razgivarati i sa malom djecom, a kasnije za veću to dopuniti primjerima koji se događaju, tipa, znaš , jednoj djevojčici je bilo, a ona je šutila .

Mogu se voditi dijalozi s pitanjima i odgovorima koje prvo govori roditelj, a kasnije ih ponavlja dijete.

-Znaš li kakve imamo tajne?
Dobre i loše.
-Kakve su dobre?
Njih je malo. To su vesele tajne. Na primjer, neko vrijeme krijemo da smo nekomu kupili nešto lijepo za rođendan i onda mu ti poklonimo. Ili čuvamo tajnu da se prijateljici sviđa jedan dečko.
-Kakve su loše?
To su tajne zbog kojih se dijete osjeća tužno. Zbog kojih se boji. Zbog kojih plače. Njih može biti puno više nego dobrih. Najgora loša tajna je ona kad ti netko kaže - ne smiješ reći roditeljima nikad jer će ti se dogoditi nešto loše!
-Što se radi s takvom tajnom?
Mora se odmah reći roditelima?
-Zašto?
Jer roditelji znaju kako se rješavaju loše tajne, oni su veliki, oni štite i čuvaju djecu. Loše tajne je opasno čuvati od roditelja, njima se mora reći. Loše tajne su opasne ako se dugo čuvaju. Sve što muči dijete mora se reći roditeljima. Djeca misle da se nešto ne može riješiti, ali roditelji znaju kako se to radi.
Loše tajne su i da netko nešto krade, i da je netko nekoga istukao, i da mu nešto radi što dijete ne želi.
-Zašto djeca ponekad ne govore roditeljima što ih muči, zašto im ne kažu loše tajne?
Jer se djeca boje loših ljudi, loše djece. Loša djeca ih zastršuju, plaše, pričaju im laži. Uvijek lažu samo da uplaše djecu. 
-Zašto im djeca povjeruju?
Zato što se boje. Djeca misle da je to istina.
-Treba li vjerovati lošim ljudima kad pričaju loše tajne?
Ne, jer oni to lažu.
-Što loši ljudi lažu djecu, kako im prijete? 
Prijete da će se djeci nešto loše dogoditi, da će reći cijeloj školi da je dijete nešto napravilo, da je kradljivac, da će objaviti u novinama, na televiziji, da će mu ubiti roditelje i obitelj, da će ga odvesti u zatvor ili u popravni dom, da mu nitko neće povjerovati ako kaže što se događa itd. itd.
  - Može li se išta od toga ostvariti?
Ne, nikad, to služi za zastrašivanje djeteta, to su sve laži, to sve odmah treba reći roditeljima, bilo što što se loše događa djetetu....

itd. itd, da sad ne duljim preko svake mjere.

Imaju primjeri i za "dobar i loš dodir". Sve to treba posvijestiti djeci, samo da se ne boje reagirati ako dožive nešto neugodno.

----------


## Marsupilami

Nena-Jabuka svaka cast na postu  :Wink:

----------


## Tiziana

Odlican post Nena!

----------


## laumi

Nena, kopirala sam si tvoj post, hvala!

----------


## laumi

Kate, tvojem sinu i vašoj obitelji želim puno snage da izdržite ovo teško razdoblje  :Love:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Hvala cure, to je samo za inspiraciju jer nije dovoljno samo savjetovati - treba razgovarati. Ljudima ponekad nedostaje ideje što se to konkretno treba reći.

Kod seksualnog zlostavljanja djeca trebaju razlikovati "dobar i loš dodir". Oni to intuitivno jako dobro razlikuju, osjećaju kad nešto nije kako valja, ali ih netko uvjeri da je to ili u redu, da spada u normalne izljeve nježnosti ili ih zastraši.
Ako ranije pokupe informaciju i znaju te jednostavne pojmove dobar-loš dodir, dobra-loša tajna, odmah će im zvoniti na uzbunu.
Evo nekoliko osnovnih pravila, kopiram, UNICEF:




> *Pravilo donjeg rublja 
> 
> *
> Dijete treba znati da svaki takav dodir treba odbiti. Recite djeci da   nije u redu ako ih netko gleda ili dodiruje u  području intimnih   dijelova tijela ili traži od njih da gledaju ili  dodiruju druge u tim   područjima. *Pravilo donjeg rublja pomaže im  prepoznati očitu, lako  pamtljivu granicu: donje rublje.*  Roditelji  mogu pojasniti da neke  odrasle osobe (poput osoba koje  skrbe za djecu,  roditelja i doktora)  moraju dotaknuti djecu, no djecu  treba poučiti da  kažu "Ne" ako se  osjećaju nelagodno. Poučite djecu da  mogu i voljeti   ili im se može  sviđati ta osoba, no  ne mora im se  sviđati način na  koji ih ta osoba  dira. Pritom će im njihovi osjećaji  najbolje reći  dodiruje li ih tko na  dobar ili na loš način. Djeca  imaju pravo tražiti  zaštitu odraslih osoba  i nikad nisu odgovorna za  seksualno ponašanje  odraslih prema njima'.
> 
> *Tvoje tijelo je samo tvoje*
>                     Djeci treba objasniti da njihovo tijelo pripada samo   njima te da ih nitko ne može dirati bez njihova dopuštenja. Djeca  imaju pravo odbiti poljubac ili dodir,  čak i od osobe koju vole. Djecu  treba naučiti reći odmah i jasno "Ne"  nedopustivom tjelesnom kontaktu,  odmaknuti se od nesigurne situacije i  prijaviti događaj odrasloj osobi u  koju imaju povjerenja. Važno je  naglasiti da trebaju ustrajati dok ih  se ne shvati ozbiljno.
> * Dobar dodir - loš dodir*
>                       Važno je da djeca razlikuju vrste dodira i da mogu   o tome razgovarati. Budući da djeca  ne razlikuju uvijek dopušteni od   nedopuštenog dodira, objasnite im  da su neki dodiri ugodni i čine da  se  osjećamo dobro - možemo ih zvati 'sigurnim', 'ugodnim' ili 'dobrim'   dodirima (zagrljaj, rukovanje, tapšanje po ramenu).
> ...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Najvažnije je raditi na osjećaju krivnje koje zlostavljana djeca često imaju u sebi, to da su i oni na neki način odgovorni za ono što im se je dogodilo. 
> Kaže da je dečkima od deset godina inače jako teško priznati ovakva zlostavljanja jer se srame, a *treba paziti da se to ne pročuje u npr. školi ili bilo kojoj drugoj sredini koja je sinu važna, jer bi mu takva stigma ili "sramota" bila dvostruka kazna.* 
> 
> .


draga Kate13
od početka teme ne izlazite mi iz glave 
mislim o tebi, o tvom dječaku (imam kći od 10 godina i ne mogu ni zamisliti što tvoje dijete prolazi)
i što bi mogao još prolaziti
jer ja se od početka bojim boldanog
ne bih htjela biti ptica zlosutnica, ali to bi mogao biti način obrane i napada zlostavljača
razgovaraj s psihijatrom, možda da oni probaju tvog krasnog dječaka pripremiti i na to

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Nadajmo se da do toga neće doći :Sad: , na to treba jako paziti . 

Htjela sam samo dodati nešto vezano uz dječju pravobranitelicu tj.Ured.
Njihova je zadaća da reagiraju, upozoravaju i potiču institucije da odrade svoj posao, dakle, njima se obraća kad redovne institucije zakažu ili rade krivo. Ako zaključe da su svi u tom lancu odradili svoj posao, praktički nemaju što dodatno napraviti.

----------


## Anemona

Nena, hvala, isprintala sam. Baš mi je falilo konkretnih primjera kako obaviti razgovor.
O tajnama i lažima često razgovaramo.
Vidim da mu je baš teško pojmiti zašto bi netko lagao (jer on ne laže), banalni primjeri npr. kad mu neko dijete kaže da ima 100 nekih igračaka,...
Stalno mu napominjem da kad mu se čini nešto čudno u nekoj izjavi, da mi odmah kaže, da roditelji znaju da li netko govori istinu, da li je nešto moguće,...
Vidim da to pomalo pali, dođe mi reči - mama, I. mi je rekao xy, mislim da laže, da li je to istina?

Neprimjereni dodir je malo teže objasniti, kako je u fazi istraživanja svojeg tijela, pojasnila sam mu da mu intimne dijelove nitko ne smije dirati/gledati, osim sam, mama ili tata, ako trebaju pogledati ako ga nešto boli ili slično i doktor iz istog razloga kao mama i tata.

Zapamtio je, ali teško je reči koliko to "ostane u glavi".

Kate, želim Vam svu sreću i hrabrost svijeta.

----------


## Charlie

Kate izdrzite, ne mogu ni zamisliti koliko vam je tesko. Sreca da imate strucnu pomoc, i nadam se da ce institucije zavrsiti proces na zadovoljavajuci nacin. Morao je biti jako hrabar tvoj sinko da prekine to zlo koje mu se dogadjalo, uh.

Hvala ti na temi, vidim da nas je mnoge potakla na razmisljanje o nezamislivom. Hvala Zuska i hvala Nena-Jabuka, vec danas pocinjemo s razgovorima.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> .... vec danas pocinjemo s razgovorima.


kate, znaš da imaš podršku i razumijevanje od svih nas, kao što bi je i ti imala da se bilo komu od nas nešto slično dogodi, svi smo roditelji i ovo je zona sumraka kakvu nitko ne želi ni zamisliti.

Ove primjere za razgovor pišem jer vidim da ljude zanima tema, svih nas se to tiče, pa je možda i dobar povod onome tko još nikad nije ništa ispričao djeci, ili ne zna što bi rekao, da sad kaže. 

Može početi - Znaš, jednom dječaku se dogodilo to i to, jednoj djevojčici se dogodilo to i to, rekla mi je njegova, njezina mama....bilo je ovako...ovaj je napravio ovo, ono...danas sam pročitala pa sam ti htjela reći kakve se sve stvari događaju....

Pa popričajte o tome, upozorite, upitajte dijete što misli o tome, što misli kako se treba ponašati kad se nešto slično događa, kako bi se ono ponašalo, bi li reklo mami i tati, upozorite ih na tajne, susresti će se s njima, ne ovakve, ali bit će drugačijih, bit će neugodnih tajni koje će dijeliti s vršnjacima možda (neke krađe, malo gadniji nestašluci i sl.)...proširite, primjereno dobi.

Djeca su zainteresirana za ono što se događa drugoj djeci, njih to zanima, a i drago im je kad se nešto dijeli s njima, ne samo kao lekcija, nego kao tema o kojoj se može razgovarati.

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje, nemate pojma koliko mi znaci ova podrska.
Nena Jabuka ovako sam slicno i ja razgovarala sa svim mojim deckima...neke stvari nisam znala kako objasniti, ali vjerovala sam da ce mi djeca reci sve sto ih muci. Ocito da nisam bila u pravu i strah kojim je zlostavljac drzao u saci sinka je bio prejak.
Hvala vam svima jos jednom...

----------


## centar

Zao mi je zbog svega : ( 

I ja si moram isprintati ove savjete. Također bih preporucila knjigu "kako razviti emocionalnu inteligenciju djeteta". ima posebno poglavlje koje se tice tajni, privatnosti, izgrađivanja povjerenja...

----------


## Marsupilami

> Drage moje, nemate pojma koliko mi znaci ova podrska.
> Nena Jabuka ovako sam slicno i ja razgovarala sa svim mojim deckima...neke stvari nisam znala kako objasniti, ali vjerovala sam da ce mi djeca reci sve sto ih muci. Ocito da nisam bila u pravu i strah kojim je zlostavljac drzao u saci sinka je bio prejak.
> Hvala vam svima jos jednom...



Draga, kada sagledas siru sliku zapravo si bila u pravu jer neki te traume nose citav zivot a da nikome ne kazu, a tvoje dijete je imalo dovoljno povjerenja u tebe da ti ipak kaze istinu, to je veliki uspjeh iako se sada ne cini da je tako  :Kiss:

----------


## alef

> Draga, kada sagledas siru sliku zapravo si bila u pravu jer neki te traume nose citav zivot a da nikome ne kazu, a tvoje dijete je imalo dovoljno povjerenja u tebe da ti ipak kaze istinu, to je veliki uspjeh iako se sada ne cini da je tako


Veliki potpis! Ipak je skupio hrabrosti da se otvori

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Drage moje, nemate pojma koliko mi znaci ova podrska.
> Nena Jabuka ovako sam slicno i ja razgovarala sa svim mojim deckima...neke stvari nisam znala kako objasniti, ali vjerovala sam da ce mi djeca reci sve sto ih muci. Ocito da nisam bila u pravu i strah kojim je zlostavljac drzao u saci sinka je bio prejak.
> Hvala vam svima jos jednom...


Uf, draga moja, kad bi naši razgovori i ono što smo ikad, ovako ili onako, rekli djeci, bili presudni za baš sve situacije, to bi bilo super. Ali nije tako. Nisam ja ovo pisala jer sam neke bijesne pameti, nego sam pukim slučajem nešto surađivala s UNICEF-om pa sam naučila tih par pojmova i onaj dio o opasnostima interneta.
A koliko je to uopće djelovalo na moju djecu,  šta da ti pričam :Rolling Eyes: , nemaju oni pojma, i dalje vjeruju sve i svašta i jednako se moglo dogoditi ovo meni,a nešto drugo tebi. Mi mislimo, kad ih volimo, sve će se posložiti i znat će da nam sve mogu i moraju reći, no, nema šanse da sve preveniramo, nema šansi.  

Nekidan je moja genijalka od 11 godina taman upisivala svoje podatke na neku igricu na internetu, ja slučajno skužim, taman sam prolazila, i ne mogu vjerovati - pa zar ti nisam rekla da se to ne radi ?!(a možda i nisam, a i da jesam, ista stvar, ne sjeda to njima samo tako) , a ona kaže - Ali to ionako igraju samo djeca, jedna curica me pitala gdje živim i u koju školu idem, zašto joj ne bih rekla?
(Igra se igra pod nickovima i šta bi sad nekome trebalo njezino pravo ime i gdje živi?Može biti curica, naravno, ali zar nisam načelno rekla da se to ne radi :Shock: ).
Ajme, ajme, onda sam morala sve natenana objašnjavati da se na internetske igrice može prikopčati bilo tko i predstaviti kao curica itd. Ruku bih u vatru dala da sam to već nekad pričala, ali nikakve koristi. 
A šta da tek kažem za mlađu dob? 
Nije baš da  mi njima krenemo iz čista mira pričati neke stvari o zlostavljanju, šta ćemo bezveze plašiti djecu, uvlačiti paranoju, biti ko hipohondar po pitanju zdravlja.
Ovdje sam pisala te primjere kako pričati jer sam nekako, kao i svi mi, ostala paf kako nam se svima, baš svima, ista ili slična stvar može dogoditi, pričali, ne pričali, ali šta naša djeca premeću u svojoj glavi, u sve nećemo moći ući.
Kako si ti sve to pribrano odradila, vjeruj mi da bi tu nas pola s foruma zapalo valjda u kakav histerični očaj ili u osvetničko ludilo, pa bi još i naštetili djetetu.

Tebi stvarno možemo skinuti kapu, to su ti već mnogi rekli prije mene.

Tvoj sin će to progurati, uz tvoju podršku, i podršku psihologa koji tu rade dobar posao. Kad on sebi posvijesti da loših ljudi (i djece) uvijek ima, neovisno o njemu, da su oni tu, s nama ili bez nas, da će se tako ponašati radio on ovo ili ono, jednostavno, da to ništa nema veze s njim nego je u prirodni drugog čovjeka, izgurat će to.
Znaš one primjere- bode li pčela, ujeda li zmija, škorpion, komarac...,
 šta god ti radio, oni to moraju raditi jer si im naišao na putu, to je njihova priroda i njihov problem, treba to maknuti od sebe.
Trebat će vremena, ali on će to uspjeti, vi ćete uspjeti, sigurna sam :Yes:

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje, nisam vas zaboravila...ne, ne. Imala sam zdravstvenih problema i zavrsila na hitnom neuroloskom pregledu. Imam hrpu pregleda za obaviti, ali dobra stvar je sto mi se suprug vratio doma tako da nisam vise sama....i sinku je puno lakse jer je tata sada uz njega. 
Sto se postupka tice...polako se sve slaze na svoje mjesto i nadam se da ce optuznica biti podignuta i da ce neka kazna ipak biti izrecena.
Pazite na sebe i svoje najdraze...

----------


## mrkvica05

Neka ide, nek se nešto pokreće...mislim da je najgori osjećaj kad misliš da si prepušten sam sebi, da institucije rade samo na papiru. Nadam se da neće biti (kako sam nedavno negdje pročitala) "pravda je spora, ali nedostižna" već da će tvoje dijete ipak, uz vašu ljubav i potporu, dobiti i onaj osjećaj zadovoljstva da ipak ima pravde.

Držite se!

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Draga Kate, drži se. :Love: 
Nešto sam ti htjela napisati vezano uz ovo očekivanje optužnice i kazne i sl., samo mi je teško uobličiti pa sam više puta odustajala.
Prirodno je da težimo nekom pravednom raspletu situacije, u ovom slučaju da onaj tko je skrivio da za to dobije i kaznu, no čini mi se da dijete ne bi trebalo biti baš fokusirano na to jer bi se moglo dodatno razočarati ako shvati da nema primjerene kazne za tog perverznjaka ili je on neće dobiti.
Ljudi teže tomu da se stvari procesuiraju i kazne,  ne samo zbog osvete (iako ima i toga, i razumljivo je), nego zbog nekog dubokog osjećaja za pravdu i pravednost, pa i onda kad se nas direktno ne tiče, kad želimo npr. da završi u zatvoru i bude kažnjen onaj tko je svjesno pokrao firmu i uništio tolike obitelji, tko je napravio bilo kakav kriminal.

No, često je, kod ovih slučajeva raznih "pipkača" i sl., a neki su i na ovom forumu to doživjeli u djetinjstvu, 
najviše što se moglo učiniti bilo da se dijete makne od takvog lika, bolesniku ionako pomoći nema, neki su ljudi jednostavno takvi i dovoljno je da dobije neku stigmu, "pečat zakona", pa da ga se bar neka buduća djeca mogu kloniti.

Ozdravljenje  žrtve ne bi trebalo biti bazirano na kazni za počinitelja, jer tu tek može ostati prikraćen i ostati nekako vječno "vezan" za to. 
A bit je da se odveže, otkači, da osjeti olakšanje "dobro je, moglo je biti i gore, na vrijeme sam regairao, takvih luđaka svugdje ima", da shvati da nema nikakve veze s tom osobom, ni njegovim paklom, da je svijet tih bolesnika njihov svijet koji postoji neovisno o nama, i o kazni, samo da se bitno od njih maknuti, fizički i duhovno.
Bojim se da, bude li se čekala adekvatna zadovoljština, da takva neće i ne može stići, a svejedno čovjek, naročito dijete, ne smije živjeti "privezano" za taj događaj i tu osobu. Vjerujem da psiholozi s kojima tvoj sin priča znaju što rade i da znaju kako mu pomoći da s vremenom to jednostavno ostavi kao suvišnu prtljagu.

----------


## Angie75

Samo pozdrav, nadam se da se dobro držite :hug:

----------


## VIPmama

Sad ovo čitam.... držite se svi skupa

----------


## butterfly_

draga Kate, 
hrabra si i jaka žena!
mislima sam uz vas
 :Love:   :Love:

----------


## makita

Najiskrenija podrška cijeloj obitelji, a posebno malcu. 

Iskopaj sve vrste podrške i aktivnosti u koje ga možeš uključiti. 

Sam tvoj angažman i briga znače i djetetu su poruka. Jako važna poruka. 
A pomisao da će se sve pročut...hoće.  Ali stavite naglasak da se radi o važnoj stvari i da je i policija upoznata. Sad mislim na small talk u kvartu i školskom dvorištu s kojim će se suočiti sva tvoja djeca. ne moraju svima objašnjavat i CZSS i sve ostalo, to znajte vi u kući. Za ostale mislim da je dovoljno zvučno da je obaviještena policija

----------


## Su1

Citam i jeza me prolazi.iz vl iskustva cu vas podsjetiti da su zlostavljaci cesto osobe iz familije,prijatelji,netko kome vjerujete. 
Drzite se!

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje...krenuli smo sa psihologom, pocela je skola i sve ostale obveze i aktivnosti kojima se malac bavi.
U skoli smo dobili podrsku koliko smo mogli obzirom da jos nema nikakve optuznice.
Malac je....dobro. Dok ga ne ulovi jad i tuga i bijes. Stalno mu se sve mora ponavljati po par puta da bi napravio sto se od njega trazi.
S druge strane stalno bi se mazio i ne smijem ni do ducana da ne cvili kako cu mu nedostajati...
Ponekad se zamisli i suti i to mi je najgore, ali bit ce bolje...znam. Svi smo tu za njega samo treba vremena.
Hvala vam svima na podrsci i na tome sto ste uz nas. <3

----------


## Teica

:Love:  :Heart:

----------


## kavofob

Svaki put otvaram temu u nadi da ćeš javiti da se nešto pokrenulo...

Mislimo na vas, držite se  :Love:

----------


## stray_cat

> Upravo sam doznala da je to stvorenje - na moru. Zvala sam pitati u kojoj je to sve fazi...Sinac je jučer bio jako loše, nije htio ustati iz kreveta, nije htio jesti i samo je tražio da zovem i pitam što se zbiva. Jučer mi se nitko nije javljao, pa sam zvala sad i dobijem informaciju da su eto, roditelji bili na razgovoru, ali da do 15.7. dotični uživa na moru.
> Moje dijete ne smije van bez nadzora, a njega puste da se kupa.
> Kako da to sad kažem mom djetetu? Još uvijek spava, a ja sjedim i buljim u prazno i lomim si mozak kako da mu to velim.


pusti ima i prezime tog monstruma van, jednsotavno se napravi spranca sa slikom uz upozrenje da sterci pripaze djecu, ime i prezime da je zlostavljac i zarolaj preko FB i nakon par dana zagasi profil a ovo ce se siriti i uopce ne sumnjam da ce prije ili kasnije slika osvanuti po internet portalima

zao mi je

----------


## Sirius Black

> pusti ima i prezime tog monstruma van, jednsotavno se napravi spranca sa slikom uz upozrenje da sterci pripaze djecu, ime i prezime da je zlostavljac i zarolaj preko FB i nakon par dana zagasi profil a ovo ce se siriti i uopce ne sumnjam da ce prije ili kasnije slika osvanuti po internet portalima
> 
> zao mi je


Ovo izgleda kao poziv na linč. Mislim da bi bilo i protuzakonito, ipak taj klinac ima samo 14 godina.

----------


## Kate13

Stray....da napravim ovo sto si predlozila (a vjeruj a sam razmisljala o puuuuno gorim stvarima) zavrsila bih, vjerojatno, u zatvoru.
Uz to, jedino za sto sada moramo imati energije je da pomognemo sinku cim vise. Bojim se sto ce biti kada jos narast, ali nadam se da ce mu psiholog pomoci i nauciti ga kako da si sam pomogne i nosi se s time.
Ovo cekanje da se institucije pokrenu....to me izludjuje. 
Izludjuje me i to sto ne mogu prestati zamisljati sto je prolazio i razmisljati o tome gdje sam bila i sto sam radila kada se to dogadjalo...a ja nista primjetila nisam.

Nena jabuka...tebi se posebno zahvaljujem. Tvoji savjeti su nam puno pomogli.
Svima vam puno hvala na podrsci.
Nadam se da cu vam uskoro moci napisati da se nesto pokrenulo.

----------


## spajalica

Kate mislim da smo svi uz vas, ali ono sto ti od srca zelim da iz ove guste sume ipak nadjete puteljak ka svijetlu i suncanoj poljani.

----------


## Marsupilami

Kate13 bit ce bolje kada sinek pocne prihvacati sto je prosao, kada sve procesuira i nauci zivjeti sa time, pogotovo kada se rijesi osjecaja krivnje...bit ce on dobro...vjeruj mi  :Heart:

----------


## Angie75

> Izludjuje me i to sto ne mogu prestati zamisljati sto je prolazio i razmisljati o tome gdje sam bila i sto sam radila kada se to dogadjalo...a ja nista primjetila nisam.


Ovo ful razumijem, ali nemoj si to raditi. Nisi to mogla znati ni u najluđim snovima, i nisi ništa kriva. 
Ali mi je nevjerojatno da nema još nikave optužnice? Što kažu u školi, psiholog, pedagog, tko već??

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje, nadam se da ovo što ću pitati nije protiv nekih pravila foruma, ali očajna sam...zna li koja od vas nekog odvjetnika koji bi mi mogao pomoći, ali da radi pro-bono? 
Suprug i ja smo nezaposleni i zaista nemam odakle platiti odvjetnika.
Trebam samo da bude uz mene u jednom određenom trenutku, jedan dan na nekih sat vremena...ništa više.

Pokušala sam dobiti onu famoznu besplatnu pravnu pomoć na koju imamo pravo, ali kad dođem tetka koja radi na tim poslovima je "evo, sad izašla..vratit će se za 10 minuta". Odustala sam nakon što sam 5 puta došla i otišla neobavljena posla...bit će je u njenom svemiru 10 minuta drugačije nego u mom.

Čekam već tri tjedna da mi frendica pomogne kao što je obečala, ali nikako da me ugura u svoj raspored.

----------


## MarijaP

Nisam odvjetnik, ali ako mi posaljes broj racuna, uplatit cu ti 50 kn za odvjetnika. Vjerujem da ce se naci jos koja forumasica/forumas voljni isto napraviti pa plati pomoc. 
Sretno i drzite se!

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Drage moje, nadam se da ovo što ću pitati nije protiv nekih pravila foruma, ali očajna sam...zna li koja od vas nekog odvjetnika koji bi mi mogao pomoći, ali da radi pro-bono? 
> Suprug i ja smo nezaposleni i zaista nemam odakle platiti odvjetnika.
> Trebam samo da bude uz mene u jednom određenom trenutku, jedan dan na nekih sat vremena...ništa više.
> 
> Pokušala sam dobiti onu famoznu besplatnu pravnu pomoć na koju imamo pravo, ali kad dođem tetka koja radi na tim poslovima je "evo, sad izašla..vratit će se za 10 minuta". Odustala sam nakon što sam 5 puta došla i otišla neobavljena posla...bit će je u njenom svemiru 10 minuta drugačije nego u mom.
> 
> Čekam već tri tjedna da mi frendica pomogne kao što je obečala, ali nikako da me ugura u svoj raspored.


Ne znam nijednog takvog odvjetnika. Možda da nazoveš Polikliniku za zaštitu djece Grada Zagreba i pitaš ih mogu li ti preporučiti nekog odvjetnika, ili da ti kažu barem neko ime, nekoga  tko se već bavio tom problematikom, reci za što ti treba. 
Možda je lakše skupiti  novce za njegovu tarifu, ovako kako je Marija rekla, nego da ti sad svijećom tražiš odvjetnika kojemu bi se uopće dalo malo proučiti vaše papire i obaviti tako nešto njima neprofitabilno.

----------


## pepi

Probaj se obratiti ovdje: savjetovalište Luka Ritz, oni imaju besplatnu pravnu pomoć

http://www.savjetovaliste.hr/oSavjet...exosavjet.html

----------


## Kate13

Nisam se uopće sjetila pitati u Poliklinici (nisu me baš oduševili da vam iskreno velim), ali pitat ćemo.

Stvar je u tome da meni ne treba savjet, meni treba osoba, odvjetnik da bude fizički uz mene jer tako traže u instituciji u koju moram otići...škicnut ću na ovaj link koji je pepi postavila da vidim što tamo vele.
Razumijte me, ne bih u detalje jer je sve u toku.

Ma, ljubim vas koje ste vi duše od žena, ali meni je sve u blokadi, imam samo zaštićen račun na kojega se ne može uplaćivati...a i bilo bi mi jako neugodno uzeti vaše novce. Razumijete, nisam ja zbog toga postavila ovo pitanje...

----------


## MarijaP

Kate, nemoj da ti bude neugodno. Vjerujem da bi se moglo skupiti za konzultacije i izlazak na teren. 
Zamoli nekog tko nije u blokadi da ti "posudi" racun.

----------


## Anemona

A mislim da možeš otvoriti cool račun na dijete.

----------


## Kate13

> Kate, nemoj da ti bude neugodno. Vjerujem da bi se moglo skupiti za konzultacije i izlazak na teren. 
> Zamoli nekog tko nije u blokadi da ti "posudi" racun.


MarijaP...i sve vi, drage moje.

Sada ste me postavile u situaciju koju definitivno nisam očekivala.

Javit ću vam se kad vidim sa suprugom i ako je i on za, kad uspijem nači neki račun.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Stvar je u tome da meni ne treba savjet, meni treba osoba, odvjetnik da bude fizički uz mene jer tako traže u instituciji u koju moram otići.....


Razumijem ja tebe, ali nijedan ti odvjetnik neće priznati da je on tamo samo figura (iako se i to događa, da prelete spis faktički 5 min prije ulaska u sudnicu, i tamo tek nešto figuriraju). Naplatit će ti svoje vrijeme, ne možeš nijednom reći -ajte vi tamo samo glumiti fikusa.

----------


## Kate13

> Razumijem ja tebe, ali nijedan ti odvjetnik neće priznati da je on tamo samo figura (iako se i to događa, da prelete spis faktički 5 min prije ulaska u sudnicu, i tamo tek nešto figuriraju). Naplatit će ti svoje vrijeme, ne možeš nijednom reći -ajte vi tamo samo glumiti fikusa.


Jesi me nasmijala u svoj ovoj muci...znam ja da ne mogu reči odvjetniku da mora samo glumit fikus :D Htjela sam samo reči da ne trebam odvjetnika koji bi vodio cijeli postupak.

Poslala sam mail u savjetovalište L. Ritz pa ćemo vidjeti što će odgovoriti, a danas ću dobiti odgovor i iz Poliklinike...javim što su rekli.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Javi. Nadajmo se da ćete odvjetnika ipak imati, ovako ili onako. Čovjek se nekad, na žalost, neugodno iznenadi kad od druge strane, odnosno, njihova odvjetnika,  izađu tako neočekivane i zaprepašćujuće tvrdnje, da se zabezekne, i ne snađe se od šoka. Ne zna ni što bi odgovorio ni napravio dalje. Ne zna kako postupiti, a sudac nije tu da ikoga savjetuje, to nije njegov posao. Kad je prisutan odvjetnik (za kojega čovjek u startu misli da mu ne treba jer će ionako "govoriti istinu, istinu i samo istinu"), obično je lakše jer su oni navikli na takve stvari i dočekaju se na noge (i nisu emocionalno angažirani).

----------


## Jelka

I ja bih uplatila. I držim fige da odgovori budu konstruktivni.

----------


## Lotta

> I ja bih uplatila. I držim fige da odgovori budu konstruktivni.



X

----------


## Kate13

Kao što sam i očekivala, odgovor Poliklinike je zvučao nekako ovako: Mi vam nemamo nikoga za preporučiti, ne znamo nikoga tko to radi, ali imate na stranicama odvjetničke komore navedene odvjetnike pa malo prokopajte.

Nadam se da će mi iz savjetovališta L. Ritz odgovoriti u toku dana. 

Što se sinka tiče, stalno inzistira na mom prisustvu...primjećujem takve regresije u ponašanju da se zaista brinem što će i kako će biti dalje. Stalno moram biti uz njega, kada piše zadaću (moraš biti tu da znam da radim dobro), kada se igra (gledaj me, gledaj me)...kada mu velim da ode s prijateljima malo van neee, neee bolje je meni doma, umoran sam.
Kud god ide van stana obavezno provjerava da li je mobitel pun i ima li dovoljno novaca...da zna da nas uvijek može dobiti.
Prije spavanja se opraštamo kao da se nikada više nećemo vidjeti. Mazi se s tatom kao kad je bio mali...
Neki dan je došao iz škole sav bijesan jer je njegov zlostavljač imao sličan raspored kao i on i cijeli dan su bili učionica do učionice...što se škole tiče, rečeno mi je da im javim čim se pokrene postupak da škola može pokrenuti postupak preseljenja tog malog. 
Kad smo kod škole, dobili smo potpunu potporu i ravnatelja i stručnog tima...sinko zna da može, kad god treba otići do psihologa, ravnatelja ukoliko se bilo što dogodi. Za sada se taj mali drži dalje od sinka, ali lakše mu je kada zna da uvijek može potražiti zaštitu i pomoć u samoj školi.

I tako, dani idu..ništa se ne događa. Pitala sam postoji li neki zakonski rok u kojem se mora pokrenuti postupak i doznala sam da - ne postoji. To se definira kao "u razumnom roku" i na kraju se čak može dogoditi da se zaključi da nema osnove za pokretanje postupka i nikome ništa.

Sad kad već pričam, reči ću još samo to da su nam bili zagubili predmet i da nisam inzistirala i bila uporna i zvala i gnjavila tko zna na kojoj polici ili u kojoj ladici bi sakupljao prašinu...OK, na kraju se pronašlo gdje je, ali sve skupa me koštalo živaca i živaca, a još se ništa u stvari nije pokrenulo.

----------


## Angie75

Strašno mi je ovo što čitam... Drži se Kate, stvarno ti treba živaca i snage :hug:
I budi i dalje dosadna, zivkaj sud i sve institucije ma i dvaput na dan ako treba. onda će početi rješavati stvar pa makar i samo zato da se tebe riješe  :Undecided:

----------


## disciplina

svako od nas će uplatiti za odvjetnika.. drži se Kate i samo budi jaka za svog sinka

----------


## spajalica

> I ja bih uplatila. I držim fige da odgovori budu konstruktivni.


x

----------


## martinaP

> svako od nas će uplatiti za odvjetnika.. drži se Kate i samo budi jaka za svog sinka


x

Također, ako misliš da ti možemo pomoći na bilo koji drugi način, nemoj se ustručavati pitati.

 :Love:

----------


## disciplina

kate imaš pp (zapravo 2  :Smile:  )

----------


## Deaedi

> svako od nas će uplatiti za odvjetnika.. drži se Kate i samo budi jaka za svog sinka


Da, svakako, nadam se da ćeš se organizirati i staviti neki račun za uplatu.

----------


## čokolada

Kate, rado ću i ja doprinijeti koliko mogu ako napišeš br.računa. Mislim da tvoj sin treba neku trajniju psihološku pomoć da prevlada traumu. Imate li nekog bolničkog psihologa u svom gradu kojem bi mogao povremeno ići na uputnicu?

----------


## disciplina

mislim da je pametnije da Kate ne stavlja nikakav broj računa na web, zbog zaštite podataka djeteta. pogotovo ako se krene sa pravne strane
najbolje bi bilo da ili stavi direktno broj računa odvjetnika ili neki broj računa koji se ne može povezati sa vama?

----------


## Kate13

Disciplina..odgovorih maloprije.

Drage moje, ovako...čekam još odgovor iz savjetovališta i ukoliko ne uspijem nači nekoga tko bi bio voljan odraditi pro-bono to što mi treba poslat ću vam broj računa i podatke za uplatu preko pp jer račun nije moj..šogi mi je dao svoj račun na korištenje.
U tom slučaju, kada dobijem račun od odvjetnika stavit ću scan ovdje. 

Ne znam kako bih vam se svima zahvalila...i meni i suprugu jako puno znači sve ovo.

Čokolada..psihološku pomoć bi trebali dobiti u Poliklinici, za to smo dobili uputnicu, ali termin jednom mjesečno ne znači ništa. Njihov psiholog ionako tvrdi da, za sada, nema potrebe za češćim susretima već da je ovo sve upoznavanje za kasnije, kada on još odraste i ukoliko bude nekih devijacija u ponašanju da ima naviku doči k njoj  i da će tada raditi češće s njim. Kada smo joj naveli što se događa ona je to pripisala pubertetu i traumi prelaska u peti razred.

Kod nas psihologa nema, a ionako ne možemo dobiti još jednu uputnicu kada smo dobili ovu za Polikliniku.

Kod nas nema ni neke ustanove tipa savjetovališta Luka Ritz...a da idemo do grada, em je trošak koji sada nemam odakle platiti em bi to eventulano odlaženje u grad iziskivalo vremena, a to vrijeme nemamo tj. sinko nema jer ide i u glazbenu školu koju obožava i ne želi propustiti ni jedan sat...a imamo još dvoje djece koja nas isto trebaju i moramo nači vremena i za njihove potrebe, brige i školske obaveze.

----------


## Zuska

Potpis na cure. Imaš pp.

----------


## Charlie

Kate molim i meni na pp broj racuna, ako pokrenete skupljanje.
Drzite se!

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Kate molim i meni na pp broj racuna, ako pokrenete skupljanje.
> Drzite se!


Mislim da je zgodno da se onaj tko želi broj računa javi kati na pp, ako bude trebalo, s tim da kate redovito prazni inbox :Smile: (ili da broj razmijenimo međusobno, ista stvar)

----------


## sasa

Molim pp sa brojem racuna. Drzi se Kate.

----------


## spajalica

salji pp

----------


## Mima

I meni.

----------


## tanja_b

Pošalji i meni broj računa.

----------


## MalaRiba

> Pošalji i meni broj računa.


I meni. Sretno!

----------


## mrkvica05

Javljam se i ja.

----------


## Deaedi

I meni.

----------


## čokolada

Ok, čekam onda PP.

----------


## Zuska

> Ok, čekam onda PP.


X

----------


## MarijaP

I meni.

----------


## Poslid

pošaljite i meni

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:  

(Samo da si zabilježim temu, sve sam ti već rekla na pp.)

----------


## Angie75

> Pošalji i meni broj računa.



i meni

----------


## disciplina

i meni

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje, još jednom vam svima veliko, ogromno hvala (vjerojatno ću vam dojaditi sa zahvaljivanjem, ali ne mogu ne zahvaliti se na svakom postu, u svakoj poruci).

Prije nekih 15ak minuta sam se čula sa gđom. Suzanom Ritz (kojoj isto tako ogromno hvala na svemu)..dobila sam od nje sve potrebne informacije što se tiče besplatne pravne pomoći tako da ću prvo pokušati sa time, a ako to ne upali javim svima koji su spremni pomoći broj računa.

Danas je jako dobar dan. Žalosti me samo što od nikoga od svih državnih institucija nisam dobila ovakvu podršku, ovoliko ljudskosti, angažmana i ovakvu količinu informacija koju sam dobila danas, u ova 4 mjeseca i jedan dan koliko je prošlo od dana kada je sve konačno izašlo na vidjelo.

----------


## MarijaP

Kate, hvala tebi i gdji Suzani! Vi ste se iz pozicije zrtve izdigle u poziciju osoba koje preuzimaju drustvene probleme na sebe i rjesavaju ih. To malo tko moze i zna. Svaka vam cast!

----------


## ronin

Kate ako ovo ne upali molim te da i meni pošalješ br računa.Mislim da kad nas se više skupi da će biti osjetna svotica.

Jako mi je žao zbog svega.

----------


## Kate13

> Kate, hvala tebi i gdji Suzani! Vi ste se iz pozicije zrtve izdigle u poziciju osoba koje preuzimaju drustvene probleme na sebe i rjesavaju ih. To malo tko moze i zna. Svaka vam cast!


Joj, gđa. Suzana je napravila puno...zaista puno. Ne mogu se uspoređivati s njom..zaista.

Huh..sad se prvo moram smiriti, a onda krećem zvati brojeve koje sam dobila. Čim vidim što se da napraviti, pišem vam.

Hvala vam svima.. u sinkovo, suprugovo i moje ime.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Kate, hvala tebi i gdji Suzani! Vi ste se iz pozicije zrtve izdigle u poziciju osoba koje preuzimaju drustvene probleme na sebe i rjesavaju ih. To malo tko moze i zna. Svaka vam cast!


Baš sam to htjela reći. :Smile: 
Stotine ih sjedi po nekakvim uredima i "nitko ništa ne zna", nevjerojatno, 
a sve na svoja leđa preuzme par ljudi, baš divnih ljudi, tako dobrih da i svoju tragediju usmjere za pomoć drugima.

----------


## mrkvica05

Ako ništa drugo, barem se nadam da smo vam kao vjetar u leđa, da ne posustajete, da idete dalje. Teško je čitati ovu vašu bol, a kamoli je proživljavati.
Iskreno vam se divim.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Srce mi se para kad čitam šta je sve tvoj sinek prošao.
Ako se ne snađeš za pravnu pomoć, molim te i meni pošalji broj računa, htjela bih pomoći barem malo.

----------


## Marsupilami

Joj cure kako ste vi divne, svaka vam cast  :Heart: 

Kate13 mislim na vas  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Evo i mene ako treba pripomoći za odvjetnika, da me imaš na popisu ako ne upali ovo preko Ritzove.

----------


## ValaMala

Računajte i na nas, ako bude potrebe, pišite pp. Veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## cvijeta73

I ja sam tu, ako treba pomoć.

----------


## Jurana

> Evo i mene ako treba pripomoći za odvjetnika, da me imaš na popisu ako ne upali ovo preko Ritzove.


x, i mene

----------


## Riječanka

Kate13, molim te na pp mi napiši za što ti treba pravna pomoć, mogu se raspitati, pretpostavljam da se radi o području ZG, ali, da bih znala pitati moram imati konkretnije info. i na mene računaj za financijsku pomoć, iako vjerujem da bi svi voljeli da pravnu dobiješ besplatno a ono što mi pomognemo utrošiš za nešto što će tvog dječaka razveseliti i pomoći mu da se nosi s problemom.

----------


## nina70

I ja sam tu ako treba  :Heart:

----------


## flopica

pridružujem se!

----------


## kavofob

> Računajte i na nas, ako bude potrebe, pišite pp. Veliki zagrljaj.


x

----------


## sonči

I meni pošaljite...rado ću pomoći!

----------


## Peterlin

I ja također.

----------


## Trina

Pošalji i meni broj računa

----------


## fingertips

Tu sam ako bilo Sta zatreba!!
Veliki zagrljaj tebi hrabra majko I djecaku jos hrabrijem!!  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Bodulica

također ću rado pripomoći ako zatreba.

----------


## boškarin

I ja

----------


## Anemona

> Pošalji i meni broj računa


X

----------


## Maruška

I meni.

----------


## llella

I meni 
i drzite se

----------


## Tashunica

> I meni 
> i drzite se


X

----------


## mamasch

Kate, ako zatreba pošalji i meni tekući na pp.
Veliki  :Love: !

----------


## rayna

> Kate, ako zatreba pošalji i meni tekući na pp.
> Veliki !



X

----------


## paučica

I ja bih pomogla ako treba skupljati novac. Molim te pošalji mi pp.

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje...još jednom, hvala vam SVIMA na podršci i tolikoj ljudskosti. 

Ne mogu u detalje, ali došla sam vam samo reči....EPPUR SI MUOVE! 

Što se odvjetnika tiče, sutra ću znati sve i ukoliko ne uspijem izboriti se za pro-bono pomoć...javim.

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje, neće nam biti potrebna vaša pomoć. Neće nam UOPĆE trebati odvjetnik. Postupak se uopće neće pokretati zbog "nedostatka materijalnih dokaza i ozljeda".
Nisam u stanju sada pisati što mislim o svemu što sam danas čula i doživjela.

Hvala vam svima puno na podršci, ljubavi, ljudskosti.

----------


## MarijaP

Kate, daj nam svima posalji br tekuceg. Uzmi odvjetnika i vidi sta mozete napraviti. Ovo je katastrofa! 
Sram ih sve moze biti!!

----------


## rossa

Prestrašno. Drži se. Pošalji broj računa.
Ne znam zapravo što bih rekla

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Drage moje, neće nam biti potrebna vaša pomoć. Neće nam UOPĆE trebati odvjetnik. Postupak se uopće neće pokretati zbog "nedostatka materijalnih dokaza i ozljeda".
> Nisam u stanju sada pisati što mislim o svemu što sam danas čula i doživjela.
> 
> Hvala vam svima puno na podršci, ljubavi, ljudskosti.


Nemoj sad pisati ništa da se nešto ne izletiš, pusti da ti se malo slegne. Na koje se kazneno djelo odnosi to da nema mat. dokaza i ozljeda? Ima toga više, nemoguće da za sva treba ta vrsta materijalnih dokaza, da nije dovoljno vještačenje izjave djeteta. Ako netko više zna o tomu, bolje da ti se zasad javi na pp, da tu ne izađe previše stvari koje ne bi trebalo pisati javno, opreza radi.

----------


## mrkvica05

Gadovi!

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Ne mogu vjerovati.

Kakva je to poruka ljudima, djeci?
Prestrašno  :Sad: 
Držite se.

----------


## Sumskovoce

:Evil or Very Mad: 
Ovo je prestrašno.
Držite se Kate

----------


## Mojca

Grlim vas...

----------


## Zuska

A da se ipak pokušaš posavjetovati s odvjetnikom/odvjetnicom koji/a poznaje ovo područje?

----------


## Angie75

Ja isto ne mogu vjerovati, mora postojati način!

----------


## Jelka

Da ću ovako nešto čuti... :'(

Uzmi odvjetnika, ja ću sudjelovati i više nego mogu! Gadovi jedni birokratski!

----------


## marta

Kate, užasno je ovo čitati. Uzmi odvjetnika i drži se.

----------


## Charlie

Uzmite odvjetnika, i ja cu pripomoci. Drzite se. Uh.

----------


## mayato

Cijelo vrijeme pratim...i ja ću sudjelovati u prikupljanju novaca.
Moja mama je pravnica,ne na tom području,ali radi u jednom od Ministarstava pa možda zna nekog tko zna nekog...ako želiš povezem te s njom?

----------


## mamasch

Sramota!
Uzmi odvjetnika, dobro se posavjetujte i pripremite, tužite, galamite, nemojte posustati, prvenstveno radi sina i radi cijele obitelji!
Znam da je sada teško biti hladne glave, smirite se svi, ljubite sina, odahnite i molim vas nemojte odustati. Sigurna sam da možete puno učiniti za vašu obitelj i za drugu djecu.
Grlim vas, javite na Forum broj tekućeg, pomoći ćemo.

----------


## anabeg

ne mogu virovati što čitam..kakvi pobogu materijalni dokazi...kakvu to poruku i poticaj salje svim izrodima koji su u stanju na takav način nauditi ditetu...

----------


## čokolada

Mislim da negdje morate iščupati zadnju snagu i podnijeti tužbu, alarmirati sve institucije, pravobraniteljicu, ako treba i javnost, onoliko javno koliko slučaj dozvoljava. 
Užas!

----------


## rahela

potpisujem sve cure

ne odustaj sada! važno je i zbog tebe i tvog sina da ne odustaneš
pošalji nam broj računa i nađite odvjetnika

----------


## ivarica

ne odustaj
ovo je prastari tekst, ali vec tada se pisalo da se u slucaju djece ne smije inzistirati na materijalnim dokazima, vec da se nekad dokazi temelje na psihologijskom vjestacenju
http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/18794/...jenicu-cvjetko

----------


## pikula

Možda bi mogao pomoći razgovor s odvjetnicom ženske kuće - oni imaju puno iskustva,možda mogu pomoći savjetom iako se ne radi o ženi, vjerujem da će izaći u susret, možda mogu i naći prečicu do pravobraniteljice...

----------


## kavofob

nemam što napisati, ali ne mogu cijeli dan ovo izbiti iz glave

kate, držite se, svi smo uz vas  :Heart:

----------


## Riječanka

neće se, pretpostavljam, pokretati po službenoj dužnosti, ali možete ići privatnom tužbom (kazneno) i tužbom za naknadu štete (građansko). teže je, sigurno, ali nije nemoguće. čuvaj sve što imate od "papira" do sada, nalazi, mišljenja, bilješke o svemu što ste do sada prošli i poduzeli. mislimo na vas, sretno.

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje, ne mogu vam opisati kakvo smo jucer poslijepodne imali.
Suprug i ja smo definitivno donijeli odluku da moramo nesto poduzeti, da ne mozemo stati i ostaviti stvari ovakve kakve jesu.
Problem je to sto meni ni policija ni itko nije dao nikakav papir, zapisnik...nista. 
Definitivno trebamo odvjetnika jer nemamo pojma kako dalje ide procedura i koji je daljnji postupak i kako doci do tih papira...
Javit cu vam kasnije sto sam danas obavila i ako bude trebalo saljem poruke sa racunom.
Ljubim vas sve.

----------


## anabeg

jako mi je drago što ste odlučili da nećete odustati...prvenstveno zbog vašeg sina, vas samih, a i zbog sve djece i roditelja koji prolaze ili će prolaziti kroz isto...neznam ništa o pravu, ali želim virovati da ne može sve ostati na ovome, želim vjerovati da ćeš nas kroz dogledno vrijeme obavijestiti kako se sve pokrenulo i da je pravda zaista "samo" spora, ali svakako dostižna..

----------


## fingertips

Jojme Kate,hrabra majko! Grozno je ovo čitati, a kamoli li misliti o tome, ne razumin se u pravo, al sigurno mora postojati neki način, ne može to sve skupa proći nekažnjeno! Bori se, bori se protiv nepravde, bori se za svog sina, iako znam da to već činiš, uz tebe sam maksimalno, i ako bude bilo šta trebati, samo reci!
Šaljem veliki zagraljaj hrabroj obitelji, ljubi sinka  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Jelka

Bravo Kate za snagu! Samo naprijed!

----------


## mala laia

Ljuta sam samo od čitanja...klasika...
Javite i meni kako da pomognem!

----------


## jelena.O

ajd da te pitam a odvjetnica iz prvog posta ima uvida kaj bi se i gdi trebalo raditi'

držite se

----------


## Angie75

> Moram reči da su svi zaista promptno reagirali i sa toliko razumijevanja i diskrecije.... 
> 
> Inspektorica koja nas je primila, nemam riječi. Toliko takta i strpljenja.
> Uspjela je iz njega dobiti stvari koje meni nije mogao reči i urgirala da nas čim prije prime na psihijatriju.


Nevjerojatno, pa na početku ste naišli na puno razumijevanje???
Npr. ova inspektorica koju spominješ odmah na početku, obrati se ponovno njoj i nek ti da zapisnik ili bilo kakvu potvrdu tog razgovora / saslušanja / kako se već taj sastanak zvao.

----------


## Kate13

> ajd da te pitam a odvjetnica iz prvog posta ima uvida kaj bi se i gdi trebalo raditi'
> 
> držite se


Radi se o odvjetnici koja radi radno pravo i ona mi je prva pala na pamet kada je sve ovo izašlo na vidjelo...njoj kazneno pravo nije sprecijalnost, ali je ipak netko tko zna što napraviti.

Pokušavam od jutra nači nekoga tko bi nas zastupao, za sada bez uspjeha....ali ne odustajem.

----------


## Kate13

> Nevjerojatno, pa na početku ste naišli na puno razumijevanje???
> Npr. ova inspektorica koju spominješ odmah na početku, obrati se ponovno njoj i nek ti da zapisnik ili bilo kakvu potvrdu tog razgovora / saslušanja / kako se već taj sastanak zvao.


Inspektorica koja je vodila naš predmet je zaista primjer kako bi se ovaj posao trebao odrađivati...ali ona na žalost ne odlučuje o tome da li će se pokretati kazneni postupak. 

I, da svi su bili  odreagirali predivno..osim onih koji su trebali donijeti odluku o pokretanju postupka.

Angie75, hvala ti...sada idem i inspektoricu nazvati, možda ona ima nekoga tko bi se htio primiti našeg slučaja! Ona mi je rekla da policija nema više ništa s predmetom kad ode od nje, ali možda ona osobno ima informaciju, poznaje nekog odvjetnika koji bi nas uzeo.

Pitala sam ja nju odmah da li mogu dobiti kopiju zapisnika i rekla mi je da mi ga ne smije dati uz objašnjenje da to nije po zakonu...

----------


## jelena.O

A nema li možda ona kojeg poznanika u tom fahu

----------


## Angie75

Možda se najbolje obratiti u polikliniku dr. Buljan-Flander, u ovom članku kojeg je ivarica linkala se vidi koliko oni mogu pomoći kad sustav zakaže...

----------


## sasa

Kate izdržite. I javi broj tekućeg.

----------


## Vivach

Zgrožena sam našom birokracijom, cijeli dan ne mogu prestati misliti na to!   
Kate, hrabro naprijed i nemojte odustati  :Love: 
I obavezno javi broj  računa

----------


## Kate13

@jelena.O obećala mi je raspitati se i javiti...

@Angie75...uključeni smo u program tamo, ali na naše pitanje mogu li nam oni preporučiti nekoga dobili smo odgovor da pogledamo na stranice odvjetničke komore

Sutra nastavljam zvanje uokolo....danas više nemam ni snage ni živaca, a i najmlađi se vratio iz škole pa ne mogu u miru razgovarati.

----------


## Kate13

Zaboravih napisati da sam zvala i gđu Ritz danas, ali mi se nije povratno javila. Bila je na nekom sastanku...

----------


## ninochka

ja sam tu ako trebaš  :Kiss:

----------


## darva

I ja sam tu za pomoc.
Drzite se !

----------


## Marsupilami

Draga jel ima kakvih novosti?  :Sad: 
Mogu misliti kakvu traumu ti dijete prolazi sada kada je cuo da njegov zlostavljac prolazi bez sankcija, drz'te se svi  :Sad:

----------


## krojachica

Ne mogu se načuditi koliko smo obmanjivani: 
toliko se kod nas piše o ŠUTNJI o zlostavljanju da se stiče dojam kako je ona najveći problem
u cijeloj priči, a da kad stvar izađe na vidjelo "sve ide glatko".
Zapravo nam, čini se, sustav koji je u nemoći ovo rješiti do kraja sugerira da, pošto većina oko nas 
eto šuti, pa da probamo i mi tako "rješiti problem".

Možda da potražiš nekog u Autonomnoj ženskoj kući, http://www.azkz.net/,
ne radi se o nasilju nad ženama ali se bave nasiljem pa te možda nekome mogu uputiti

A ima i internacionalnih organizacija koje se bave zlostavljanjem djece, ne košta ništa poslati
mail. Često se zna desiti da te netko iz vana uputi na nekoga iz HR, a da mi
ovdje za njega nemamo pojma.

----------


## BarbikaP

Draga Kate13, 
žao mi je što ste tvoj sin i tvoja obitelj morali proživjeti takvu strahotu te što ste još k tome postali žrtva birokratskog aparata.
Moj prijedlog je da se obratiš za pomoć odvjetnici Ljubici Matijević Vrsaljko, koja je svojedobno radila kao pravobraniteljica za djecu. Odvjetnica pruža i pro bono besplatnu pravnu pomoć te vjerujem da će vas saslušati i pokušati vam pomoći.

Kontakt podaci od odvjetnice su slijedeći:
Zagreb, Prilaz baruna Filipovića 2; telefon: 01/3094-572; e-mail: odvjetnik-ljubica@zg.t-com.hr

----------


## Bubica

ja sam se malo izgubila, ako dijete za koje sumnjas da je zlostavljalo tvoje dijete ima 13 godina onda protiv njega niti ne moze biti podignuta kaznena prijava, ili? Sto moze?

----------


## Deaedi

ne znam da li postoji mogućnost da ako državna tijela odbiju podiči kaznenu prijavu po službenoj dužnosti, da li je možeš podnijeti ti kao privatna osoba (naravno, uz pomoć odvjetnika).

----------


## kavofob

> ja sam se malo izgubila, ako dijete za koje sumnjas da je zlostavljalo tvoje dijete ima 13 godina onda protiv njega niti ne moze biti podignuta kaznena prijava, ili? Sto moze?


ne sumnja, nego zna.

zlostavljač ima više od 14 godina. u vrijeme početka zlostavljanja nije imao.

----------


## Bubica

> ne sumnja, nego zna.
> 
> zlostavljač ima više od 14 godina. u vrijeme početka zlostavljanja nije imao.


ja u prvom postu čitam da ima 13 godina. 
Ne sumnjam da Kate zna, sustav ne zna; ali to ovaj cas nije vazno.

----------


## kavofob

> ja u prvom postu čitam da ima 13 godina. 
> Ne sumnjam da Kate zna, sustav ne zna; ali to ovaj cas nije vazno.


Ne znam, Bubice, možda sam ja nešto krivo polovila.

----------


## Water

Kate 13, ne znam što da napišem osim da izdržite.

Pošalji i meni broj računa.

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje...oprostite sto se nisam javljala. 
Morala sam uzeti par dana odmaka od svega nakon papira kojeg sam dobila iz drzavnog odvjetnistva.
Naime, tamo se ni slovom ne spominje sve ono sto su nam rekli kada smo bili kod njih vec se, po onome kako su oni srocili ispada da ja nisam zainteresirana! 
Sto se tice godina zlostavljaca, on je navrsio 14 godina prvoj polovici ove godine.
Nisam imala snage zvati ikoga nakon tog dopisa....ali ovaj tjedan definitivno cu zvati sve koga ste mi sugerirale. Jos moramo donijeti i definitivnu ulogu o ukljucivanju medija...

----------


## Traveller

i meni posalji br. racuna

----------


## ValaMala

Uključite medije, pa ćemo svi skupa sa smješkom gledati kako truli birokrati odjednom imaju PUUUUNO volje, razumijevanja i hitaju u pomoć.

----------


## Deaedi

Treba odvagati korist i stetu ako se vas prepozna, da li ce se tvoj sin moci nositi s tim.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Treba odvagati korist i stetu ako se vas prepozna, da li ce se tvoj sin moci nositi s tim.


X

ne bih rekla da su mediji dobra ideja

----------


## Sirius Black

> Treba odvagati korist i stetu ako se vas prepozna, da li ce se tvoj sin moci nositi s tim.


Čini mi se da mi djetetu sve to skupa mogla biti veća trauma od zlostavljanja, pogotovo ako ga prepoznaju.

----------


## Shiny

Pa ne mora se izići s kompletnim identitetom. Naravno da se neće spominjati ime i prezime dječaka, niti fotografija, kao niti fotografija roditelja a i imena mogu biti u inicijalima.
bitno je da se digne glas!

----------


## ValaMala

> Pa ne mora se izići s kompletnim identitetom. Naravno da se neće spominjati ime i prezime dječaka, niti fotografija, kao niti fotografija roditelja a i imena mogu biti u inicijalima.
> bitno je da se digne glas!


Potpisujem. U svakom slučaju bolje nego da zlostavljač nastavlja živjeti nekažnjen i ponovi ovo ili gore nekome u budućnosti.

----------


## Deaedi

> Pa ne mora se izići s kompletnim identitetom. Naravno da se neće spominjati ime i prezime dječaka, niti fotografija, kao niti fotografija roditelja a i imena mogu biti u inicijalima.
> bitno je da se digne glas!


Ako netko poveze ovu temu sa tekstom u novinama, otvori profil od Kate, vidi koje je sve teme ona otvorila, saznati ce hrpu informacija o njenoj obitelji i ako to poveze sa inicijalima, otkrije se identitet za par minuta.

----------


## ninochka

kakvi inicijali...ne objavljuje se ni grad iz kojeg je dijete, samo sjeverna /južna Hrvatska. Nikakva fotak, nikakv grad, nikakvi inicijali. nisu mediji baš babaroge. Ipak je poanta korist djeteta, a i znalo se dogoditi češće nego rijeđe da pomognu. 
naravno odluka je na obitelji

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje...i opet, prije svega jedno ooooogroooomnoooooo HVALA svima na podršci, razumijevanju, potpori..ljudskosti.

Ja i opet ne mogu u detalje, ali moram vas obavijestiti da je pritisak urodio plodom i idemo natrag odakle su nas nedavno otkantali. Nadam se da će ovaj puta imati više takta i razumijevanja i da će se ipak pokrenuti postupak.

Sinac odbija odlazak psihologu jer "ona mene ionako stalno ispituje jedno te isto, meni je dosta to ponavljati i stalno me prekida dok govorim, a to nije lijepo i..mama..ja nju pola toga ne razumijem kad govori i ja NE ŽELIM ići tamo" 
Danas idem u školu, zamoliti školsku psihologicu da pokuša s njim razgovarati jer nemamo novaca za privat psihologa, a tu kod nas nema psihologa ni za odrasle, a kamoli dječjeg.

Najstarijji sin je isfrustriran jer su sinkove kućne obaveze spale uglavnom na njega (neki dan se sinac nije htio uopće dignuti iz kreveta...), a istovremeno je ljut jer zna što je sinac prošao i ne može mu pomoći. Najmlađi je pak sav u strahu jer nikad ne zna kako će sinac reagirati kada ga nešto zamoli..jednom razgovara normalno, drugi put urla na njega i sve u svemu, cijela obitelj osjeća posljedice toga što je bilo.

Gledam..prošlo je skoro šest mjeseci, a do sada nismo iskusili ništa od svega onoga čime se busaju u prsa oni koji tvrde kako su tu da zaštite i pomognu djecu i nevjerojatnu indolenciju, izvlačenje od odgovornosti, glupost i aljkavost državnih institucija koje bi trebale biti najosjetljivije baš na djecu žrtve ovakvih zločina, ali i veliku potporu "običnih" ljudi veeelikog srca koja nam pomaže da proživimo dan.

----------


## Zuska

Ajme, kako loše to sa psihologom  :Sad:  Ako ga dijete ne razumije i ne osjeća se ugodno s njim/njom, onda je stvarno fulana profesija. 
Čini mi se da bi dobar psiholog dobro došao i braći  :Sad: (( 

Ne sjećam se, jeste li se pokušali javiti Poliklinici? http://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/o-po...i/djelatnosti/

----------


## Mojca

> Ajme, kako loše to sa psihologom  Ako ga dijete ne razumije i ne osjeća se ugodno s njim/njom, onda je stvarno fulana profesija. 
> Čini mi se da bi dobar psiholog dobro došao i braći ((


X!

S djecom se jako dobro radi pomoći art-terapije...

----------


## Kate13

> Ajme, kako loše to sa psihologom  Ako ga dijete ne razumije i ne osjeća se ugodno s njim/njom, onda je stvarno fulana profesija. 
> Čini mi se da bi dobar psiholog dobro došao i braći (( 
> 
> Ne sjećam se, jeste li se pokušali javiti Poliklinici? http://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/o-po...i/djelatnosti/


Da, jesmo. U tome i je problem...

----------


## kavofob

> ali moram vas obavijestiti da je pritisak urodio plodom i idemo natrag odakle su nas nedavno otkantali


S vama smo u srcu i mislima <3

----------


## rossa

bitno da se pokrenulo. nadajmo se da će ovaj put biti više razumjevanja

----------


## mamasch

Kate13, budite hrabri svi zajedno a pogotovo sinac, ljubimo vas i podržavamo u potpunosti!
Nemoj se ustručavati tražiti pomoć koju smo već ponudile!!!

----------


## Zuska

Mene baš muči vaš slučaj, Kate. 
Žao mi je tvog sina, ali žao mi je i njegove braće. I vas roditelja. 
Svatko se mora nositi s cijelom pričom, a ponekad je za to stvarno nužna pomoć. Posljedice će svatko od vas ponaosob, ali i cijela obitelj, živjeti i u budućnosti. Mislim da bi vam kvalitetan dječiji psiholog stvarno mogao pripomoći. 
Shvaćam da nemate novaca i da je to skupo, ali ajmo probati skupiti nešto para pa da si platite tu pomoć. Poznajem nešto psihologa, a vjerujem i druge forumašice, pa možemo preko njih saznati tko su najbolji stručnjaci u tom području.

----------


## Charlie

Potpis na Zusku. Ja ne poznam niti jednog psihologa a kamoli djecjeg, ali ako nadjete nekog dobrog - drzim fige da nadjete - ja sam tu za pomoci!! Drzite se...nadam se da ce ti se javiti cure s preporukama.

----------


## ina33

Računaj i na mene, držite se!

----------


## Mojca

Kate, sve su ti cure već rekle. 
Poznam ljude koji poznaju ljude.. to sam ti već rekla u pp... i sigurno nisam jedina. Samo treba doći u Zg, skupiti ćemo novce.

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje...van sebe sam!
Uspjeli smo pokrenuti stvari!
Ne mogu u detalje, ali konacno su stvari dosle na mjesto!!!! 
Hvala vam milion puta na potpori.

----------


## kavofob

:Heart:

----------


## Angie75

Sretno, sretno, sretno!

----------


## Riječanka

gotovo ne prođe dan da ne pomislim na ovu temu, držim "fige" da sve dođe na svoje mjesto, ne ustručavaj se tražiti pomoć, zaista nisi sama u ovome.

----------


## rahela

sretno i dalje!

----------


## mrkvica05

Prekrasna vijest! Jako mi je drago zbog vas!

----------


## čokolada

Držite se!  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

Kate, mislimo na vas... Drž'te se!

----------


## aqua

Danas sam tek otkrila temu.. Strašno i nevjerojatno. I opet hrabro i nevjerojatno. Grlim te virtualno, stvarno ste jaki, svi.

Presretna sam vidjeti da je pomak u pozitivnom smjeru. Držim fige, mora biti dobar ishod, mora.

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje, naša pravna bitka se zahuktava i trebat ću vašu pomoć. U ovoj državi, sustav je....KATASTROFA. Tolika administracija oko nekih esencijalnih stvari, a vrijeme ide...

Dosta vas je reklo da im se javim ako će mi trebati pomoć i ja ću biti slobodna svakoj od vas poslati poruku sa brojem računa. Jako sam zahvalna na bilo kakvoj pomoći, a ukoliko ste se predomislile..ne zamjeram, apsolutno.

U potrazi sam i za novim psihologom jer ovaj koji sada radi sa sinkom je...bit ću blaga pa ću reči, neinformiran, nezainteresiran i needuciran. 

I još jedna stvar...kada vam se dogodi ovako nešto, vidite tko vam je u stvari prijatelj i na koga možete računati. U nekim sam se ljudima jako i duboko razočarala, dok su me drugi toliko ugodno iznenadili da nisam mogla vjerovati.

----------


## Kate13

I, zaboravih napomenuti...račun koji bih vam poslala pripada mojoj prijateljici. U međuvremenu je šogorov račun koji mi je velikodušno dao - blokiran.

----------


## Jelka

Ja ostajem pri svojoj ponudi za pomoc.

U kojoj ste sad fazi s biroaparatom?

----------


## Kate13

Uh..ne smijem o detaljima, ali sada nam je potreban odvjetnik. Oprosti, Jelka.

----------


## Jelka

Drs'te se onda dalje!  :Shock:

----------


## Angie75

Tu smo, Kate!

----------


## kavofob

može meni podaci na pp

----------


## bella77

pošalji i meni broj računa.

----------


## Jurana

Samo ti pošalji po prijašnjim postovima na temi, nema potrebe da se ponovo popisujemo.

----------


## Kate13

Je, Jurana to i radim..samo sam htjela da se vidi da mi zaista treba pomoć. Neugodno mi je bilo samo tako poslati poruke.

----------


## majola

I meni posalji

----------


## Mojca

Uplatila. 
Drž'te se!

----------


## Marsupilami

Hrabrici moji  :Kiss: 
Ljubim i grlim do neba i nazad  :Heart:

----------


## Bubica

Kate, gdje trazite psihologa i je li vam dolazi u obzir privatnik ili preko uputnice?

----------


## Peterlin

> Samo ti pošalji po prijašnjim postovima na temi, nema potrebe da se ponovo popisujemo.


x

----------


## Kate13

Bubice, psiholog preko uputnice jer nemamo novaca još i za privatnika...sve ostale detalje šaljem u pp.

----------


## Kloto

moze i meni br racuna

----------


## Lucky2

može i meni broj računa na pp

----------


## nina70

da u svrhu uplate stavimo: za K.....?

----------


## Kate13

> da u svrhu uplate stavimo: za K.....?


Može. Hvala puno!

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Bubice, psiholog preko uputnice jer nemamo novaca još i za privatnika...sve ostale detalje šaljem u pp.


Super da si se javila.

----------


## Tashunica

kate držite se  :Heart:

----------


## MarijaP

Hrabro naprijed!
Vjerujem da ce koja kuna ostati i za konzultacije kod dobrog privatnog psihologa. Da bar vi dobijete smjernice kako se postaviti i kako olaksati djetetu. <3

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Hrabro naprijed!
> Vjerujem da ce koja kuna ostati i za konzultacije kod dobrog privatnog psihologa. Da bar vi dobijete smjernice kako se postaviti i kako olaksati djetetu. <3


A ne znam šta bi tu moglo ostati. Neka je nas 20-ak tu, ne znam koliko ljudi uopće imaju i mogu uplatiti, da uplate po 100 kuna, šta ti je to, dvije tisuće, za to ti odvjetnik dva puta kaže Dobar dan i Doviđenja. No, dobro, neka se bar nešto skupi. Samo da se ne stoji na mjestu.

----------


## peppa&braci

Moze i meni br.racuna na pp.

----------


## Zuska

Vjerujem se da nas ima više od 20...

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje, još jučer je sjelo puno uplata (njih čak 8) i hvala vam PUNO na tome....

Sada moram na zaraznu, najmanji se jutros probudio cijeli osipan i kako kod nas na hitnoj (na kojoj smo proveli jutro pa se zato nisam odmah javila ovdje) nemaju pojma što bi to moglo biti moram s njim tamo. 

Čim se vratim, svakoj od vas (kojima već nisam) ću odgovoriti na poruke.

Rasplakale ste me jučer...HVALA vam svima puno, još jednom na toplini, razumijevanju i snazi koju mi dajete. I naravno, na financijskoj pomoći.

----------


## Mariela

> može i meni broj računa na pp


X

----------


## S2000

Kate, molim te i meni posalji pp!

Drzite se!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kate13

Vratili smo se sa zarazne, sva sreća...ništa strašno. 

Dok sam tamo sjedila, razmišljala sam si da je možda (nedajbog pujpuj) čak neka od vas tamo, a ja ne znam da je. 
Nadam se da će se u životu stvari okrenuti tako da ću vam svima moći..na ovaj ili onaj način, uzvratiti sve ovo što ste mi pružile.

----------


## Pinky

uf kate, tek sad sam ovo sve procitala. uzas jedan  :Sad:  drz se i nadam se da ce sto prije pravna bitka biti izvojevana a sin bolje  :Heart:

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Pošalji i meni pp.

----------


## klara

I ja bih br racuna

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje, jučer je bio jako, jako loš dan. Sinac...uopće se nije dao iz kreveta, ništa ne želi, ništa ne govori.
Kad sam pokušala prodrjeti do njega samo je rekao: mama, ne brini. Sutra će biti bolje. 
Samo se želio maziti i jučer smo prije spavanja proveli zagrljeni, u tišini pa sigurno 15ak minuta...

I, je...danas je ustao, pojeo sav doručak, prošetao psa, ručao, napisao zadaću i sada su izvadili stare Garfield stripove i bacili se sva trojca na čitanje i smiju se na sav glas. 
A meni sunce sije, mada vani kiša pada  :Smile: 

Moram se još jednom zahvaliti svima na porukama...i molitvama, željama, toplini i podršci.  :Heart:

----------


## Zuska

:Love:

----------


## Jurana

I bravo MarijaP, jer si se prva sjetila i pokrenula nas ostale!

----------


## Vivach

:Love: 
Dan po dan... i jednom će sve ovo biti iza vas...

----------


## Kate13

> I bravo MarijaP, jer si se prva sjetila i pokrenula nas ostale!



I jedno ogromno hvala od mene. Pokušala sam poslati MarijiP poruku zahvale, ali joj je pun inbox  :Sad:

----------


## umiljata

molim može i meni podatke od računa u PP. hvala.

----------


## Kate13

Naručeni smo kod psihologa! Zahvala velika Tashunici!  :Heart:   :Shy kiss:

----------


## kavofob

> Naručeni smo kod psihologa! Zahvala velika Tashunici!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

super vijesti!

----------


## fingertips

Bravo,bravo!!!! Ljubim vas!  :Very Happy:

----------


## MarijaP

> I jedno ogromno hvala od mene. Pokušala sam poslati MarijiP poruku zahvale, ali joj je pun inbox


Očistila sam inbox  :Smile: 
Ne moraš ništa zahvaljivati. Mi trebamo vama zahvaliti što ste uporni. Zaštitit ćete puno djece ako mu uspijete stati na kraj.
Super da ste našli psihologa. Doći će kraj boli. Naučit će sa hrabrica nositi s tim.  :Love: 
I dalje ste u mojim molitvama  :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

> Naručeni smo kod psihologa! Zahvala velika Tashunici!


kao što marija kaže, nemaš šta zahvaljivati, neka sinak samo bude dobro,  :Love:

----------


## Audrey

Molim i meni podatke na pp.

----------


## mamasch

Draga, veliki  :Love:  i pusa hrabrom klincu Garfieldoljupcu!

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje...upravo mi je prijateljica otišla, ostavila mi je novac koji ste uplatile. 

Uplata je čak 19! HVALA vam svima. 

Moram i ovo reči...veliko HVALA i udruzi Roda. Da nije bilo ovog foruma, sigurno ne bi bilo svega ovoga, a i do hrpe jako korisnih informacije ne bih došla.

----------


## hatatitla

nadam se da nije  prekasno, i meni broj racuna i ako treba jos kooji podatak za uplatu...

----------


## Jelka

Uh sram me, ali tek sam jutros uplatila. Nek vam je sa srećom i nadalje!  :Kiss:

----------


## Tashunica

> Drage moje...upravo mi je prijateljica otišla, ostavila mi je novac koji ste uplatile. 
> 
> Uplata je čak 19! HVALA vam svima. 
> 
> Moram i ovo reči...veliko HVALA i udruzi Roda. Da nije bilo ovog foruma, sigurno ne bi bilo svega ovoga, a i do hrpe jako korisnih informacije ne bih došla.


 :Klap:

----------


## mamasch

Lipa naša, bit će još, samo da sjedne plaća mnogima od nas.
Svi za jednog, jedan za sve.
Bit će sve u redu, ima pravde.
 :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Odlicno!!

----------


## Angie75

> Drage moje...upravo mi je prijateljica otišla, ostavila mi je novac koji ste uplatile. 
> 
> Uplata je čak 19! HVALA vam svima. 
> 
> Moram i ovo reči...veliko HVALA i udruzi Roda. Da nije bilo ovog foruma, sigurno ne bi bilo svega ovoga, a i do hrpe jako korisnih informacije ne bih došla.


 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

*Kate*, molim te pošalji mi na pp broj računa. Drž te se !

Ljubi sinka.

----------


## aqua

pratim temu već dugo, često ste mi u mislima, ali mi je ovih dana promakla. molim podatke na pp.

super ste kako se gurate kroz sve, možda je sinku to jedan od ključnih elemenata koji će mu pomoći da se uzdigne nakon svega. to što ljudi oko njega kojima vjeruje nisu samo slegnuli ramenima nego potvrđuju da je njegova bol stvarna i važna te da treba reagirati. ma kako god ispalo. bit će on u redu. kao i ostatak obitelji  :Heart:

----------


## zadarmamica

tek sada vidim ovu temu i sve sam pročitala i plakala.imam sina i nemogu zamisliti da se ovakve stvari događaju.
drži se zbog njega.

----------


## Kate13

Drage moje, više nemam riječi kako da vam zahvalim. 

Pokušavala sam ove dane dobiti Pravnu kliniku pri Pravnom fakultetu da pokušam i tamo dobiti besplatnu pravnu pomoć (tako da nam sav novac ostane za psihologa), ali zovem i nitko ne diže slušalicu danima. 
Zahvaljujući vama, moči ću platiti odvjetnika i vjerujem i nadam se da će ostati I za psihologa ukoliko bude potrebe tj. ukoliko se slučajno dogodi da psiholog kod kojega smo naručeni na konzultacije neće odgovarati.

Velika zahvala svima koje ste uplatile i svima koje ste mi poslale svoje misli, molitve i podršku.  :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

nisam pratila ovaj topic, ali samo da znaš da imaš pravo na besplatnog odvjetnika preko odvjetničke komore. problem je da se čeka oko mjesec dana.

----------


## mama courage

http://www.hok-cba.hr/default.aspx?sec=169

----------


## mrkvica05

Znači još imaju problema s telefonima: KOPIRAM ODGOVOR koji smo mi jednom dobili kad smo trebali savjet:

pravna pomoć može se zatražiti i *osobnim dolaskom* utorkom od 10 – 12 h i četvrtkom od 17 – 19 h (na 
adresi Pravna klinika Pravnog fakulteta u Zagrebu, Tkalčićeva ulica 48 – 50, 10 000 Zagreb) 

ILI MAILOM:
pravnaklinika.predmeti@gmail.com


Ali koliko smo vidjeli - tamo rade/volontiraju studenti prava. Ne kažem da ne znaju (u svakom slučaju znaju puno više od mene), tako da je dobro uzeti njihov savjet kao početni korak, a dalje ići odvjetniku.

----------


## Kate13

@mama courage..znam ja to JAKO dobro, to tako "divno" funkcionira da sam zato i pisala ovdje. Vjeruj, ne bih da sam uspjela IŠTA tamo obaviti.

@mrkvica05 na njihovoj stranici piše da se upiti mogu poslati samo običnom poštom (preporuke im predstavljaju "tehnički problem") ili na telefone! Poslat ću im mail onda! Hvala ti puno!

----------


## mrkvica05

Šaljem ti puno puno podrške!  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

Ja sam danas pricala s volonterom iz pravne klinike, kaze da su oni tamo, ali da se ne mogu javiti na telefon dok im je stranka na razgovoru.
Savjet - pokusaj jos koji put.

----------


## Riječanka

koliko mi je poznato, na klinici studenti rade pripremnu "obradu", pod nadzorom su nastavnika (asistenata i profesora pojedinih područja koji sigurno bolje znaju svoju materiju od odvjetnika - oni jedini znaju "sve" iako ne mogu biti za sve specijalizirani), a vjerujte mi, studenti će se (oni zainteresirani, a pretpostavljam da takvi tamo volontiraju) puno više dati i predati, potruditi oko pojedinog slučaja od velikog broja odvjetnika (nažalost), koji će ionako slučaj uglavnom dati vježbeniku (čitaj: "osobnom robu"), do jučer studentu koji možda i nije bio toliko angažiran i ambiciozan kao ovi u klinici, a ni objektivno ne stigne dovoljno mu se posvetiti.  
budi uporna, u svakom slučaju, i u komori (bez obzira na čekanje) i u klinici, ono što dobiješ, ne mora biti nužno "lošija usluga" od one koju će ti netko skupo naplatiti. da ne mislim tako ne bih ti to bila savjetovala. gorući problem je ovaj drugi - psihološka pomoć, tu je bitan svaki dan, što prije pomoći djetetu. za ove pravne probleme imaš još vremena (kazneno ne može počinitelj odgovarati, jer je bio mlađi od 14, pa pretpostavljam da pomoć trebate za građansku parnicu, a zastara za naknadu štete ti je 3 godine, dakle, imaš vremena i čekati da ti komora dodijeli i dobiti nekog u klinici...).

----------


## Kate13

> Ja sam danas pricala s volonterom iz pravne klinike, kaze da su oni tamo, ali da se ne mogu javiti na telefon dok im je stranka na razgovoru.
> Savjet - pokusaj jos koji put.


Poslala sam im mail! Mogu misliti onda koliko posla imaju...zovem od prošlog tjedna, od početka do kraja radnog vremena i samo zvoni i zvoni na oba broja.  :Sad: 





> koliko mi je poznato, na klinici studenti rade pripremnu "obradu", pod nadzorom su nastavnika (asistenata i profesora pojedinih područja koji sigurno bolje znaju svoju materiju od odvjetnika - oni jedini znaju "sve" iako ne mogu biti za sve specijalizirani), a vjerujte mi, studenti će se (oni zainteresirani, a pretpostavljam da takvi tamo volontiraju) puno više dati i predati, potruditi oko pojedinog slučaja od velikog broja odvjetnika (nažalost), koji će ionako slučaj uglavnom dati vježbeniku (čitaj: "osobnom robu"), do jučer studentu koji možda i nije bio toliko angažiran i ambiciozan kao ovi u klinici, a ni objektivno ne stigne dovoljno mu se posvetiti.  
> budi uporna, u svakom slučaju, i u komori (bez obzira na čekanje) i u klinici, ono što dobiješ, ne mora biti nužno "lošija usluga" od one koju će ti netko skupo naplatiti. da ne mislim tako ne bih ti to bila savjetovala. gorući problem je ovaj drugi - psihološka pomoć, tu je bitan svaki dan, što prije pomoći djetetu. za ove pravne probleme imaš još vremena (kazneno ne može počinitelj odgovarati, jer je bio mlađi od 14, pa pretpostavljam da pomoć trebate za građansku parnicu, a zastara za naknadu štete ti je 3 godine, dakle, imaš vremena i čekati da ti komora dodijeli i dobiti nekog u klinici...).


Da, tako je i meni rečeno..da su to studenti i piše tako na njihovim stranicama. 

Kod psihologa idemo u utorak! Sinac je isprva reagirao: "A, zašto da idemo kad njih ionako nije briga..." ali sada, nakon što sam mu objasnila da ne idemo kod istog kao prije vidim da sada već jedva čeka.

----------


## Kate13

I, zaboravih napomenuti...radim sto stvari odjednom. To stvorenje je i NAKON navršene 14. godine radilo to što je radilo. Počelo je dok nije imao 14, a završilo je kada je već debelo imao.

Postupak sam ne smijem i neću javno komentirati, ali ću reči da je došlo do velikih izmjena u Kaznenom zakonu na što smo upozoreni i od strane nadležne institucije....i zato mi treba odvjetnik jer nisam pravnik, a želim svom djetetu pružiti sve naj i bojim se da ne fulam koji rok ili termin ili kako god se to već zvalo iz neznanja.

----------


## Angie75

Nadam se samo da se tvoj maleni neće iscrpiti od silnih razgovora, uvijek s drugim "stručnjakom"  :Undecided: 
I da će izdržati cijeli proces dok ne dobijete nekakvu zadovoljštinu.

----------


## mamasch

Draga  :Love:

----------


## Charlie

Sretno sa svime!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Sretno Kate, nadam se da je novi psiholog bolji od prethodnog!
kako je sinac?

Pusa od nas  :Kiss:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ima li novosti, kate?Poslala sam ti nekoliko pp-ova.

----------


## Lili75

i ja sam poslala još davno pp, al nema odgovora.

----------


## Inesz

Sad sam pročitala temu  :Sad:  

Podrška dječaku i njegovoj obitelji.
Kako je dječak?
Evo, već je godina od otkrivanja tih bolnih i strašnih događaja, ima li novosti o postupku?

----------


## bubica27

:grouphug: 
kako ste?

----------


## Angie75

Nadam se da je dosad već bolje  :grouphug:

----------


## Nera

Sad sam otkrila temu. Divna si ti majka i imaš hrabrog dječaka koji ti se uz sav strah ipak povjerio.  :Heart: 
Nadam se da je novi psiholog o.k. i da je sinko bolje. To je toliko mučno i bolno za cijelu obitelj, a najviše za sinka i vjerojatno će ostati neizbrisiv trag za čitav život. Nadam se da se uspijevate nositi sa svime i da se na kraju ostvarilo: Eppur si muove!

----------


## mamasch

Cure, jel netko sa Kate u kontaktu?
Kako su svi?
 :Heart:

----------


## Didi271

> Cure, jel netko sa Kate u kontaktu?
> Kako su svi?


Da li se nekome javila?Meni je ovo tako cudna prica.Bas mi je izbacilo ovu temu i isla sam citati.Napise pokrenulo se i napisat ce sta onda nije se nista pokrenulo i tako svako malo.Onda muz je na terenu pa oboje nezaposleni.Zatim se nitko ne javlja na telefon, treba platiti psihologa a u Zagrebu ima dosta besplatnih dobijete preko uputnice svaki dom zdravlja ima a imaju i skole.Drugo djecak iz nase skole je cupao curice za kosu jednu je udario cak,stalno stvari uzimao djeci pa su ga izbacili vjerovatno je premjesten u drugu skolu ne znam tocno sta je s njim ali nakon prijave pedagogici i centru nema ga vise a drugi je razred.A ovaj seksualno zlostavljao i nista.Bas da policija centar odvjetnici i sve moguce sluzbe u ovolikom gradu nisu nista poduzele ne vjerujem.Takoder cini mi se da je vas je fino zena preveslala pricom da joj uplatite novce i od tad se ne javlja.I da u pocetku price je policija pokrenula stvari hvali ih da bi nakon par redova bilo suprotna prica ono.Zalosno

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Pa ono, čak i da je tako kao što Didi kaže, istinu ne znamo i verovatno nećemo nikad ni saznati.
Čudno mi je da joj je račun blokiran i od šogora isto postane blokiran. I dosta je žena staložena posle takvog dogadjaja - možda malo i previše za moj ukus. Svakako je neobično što se više nije javila kako je prošao slučaj, ali po njenom pisanju izgleda da je izcrpljena od svega, finansijski problemi, borba, ... I malo se dosta brine šta ćete sad vi mislite, da ona želi novac.

Kako god, zlostavljanja se ne žalost dogadjaju, redko se prijave. Meni je npr. jedna osoba pričala da je doživela zlostavljanje kao dečak, a to nikada nije rekao svojim roditeljima. I to definitivno pusti posledice i treba potražiti stručnu pomoć.

----------

